# The Incandescent Tribute Challenge



## carrot

With Surefire chopping their incandescent lights from their lineup, we are at the end of an era. Let's pay tribute to the technology that brought us this far in the way we flashaholics know best, by shining lights in each others' eyes! Err, I mean, by using our flashlights!

*This week's challenge is to carry any incandescent light of your choice. Use it exclusively!

Rules: 
- Pick an incandescent light or lights.
- Post pictures.
- Stick to this light or lights exclusively for one week or more.
- Report back!
- NO LEDS ALLOWED!
*







If you need a hint, any of these and more qualify: Maglite Mini, Maglite 6D, Surefire E1e, Surefire E2e, Surefire G2, Surefire 6P, Surefire M6, Streamlight Scorpion, Streamlight Stinger, Streamlight TL-3, Streamlight Strion. To head off any questions about the Surefire A2, you may only use it if you choose to take out the LED ring or promise really hard to never use the LED mode.

If you do not have an incandescent light you can buy one for $1 at Walmart, or you can choose to finally taste an incandescent Surefire in all its warm toasty glory. However, for some this is a great excuse to buy a new flashlight! A lot of dealers are closing out incandescent Surefires (check the MP), so now is a great time to finally try a Surefire incan.

The cheapest 6V incandescents that I can think of are the UK 4AA, Streamlight Propolymer 4AA, Surefire G2, Streamlight Scorpion, and Brinkmann Lithium (used to go by Maxfire or Legend LX, but is easiest to find by searching "Brinkmann Lithium"). And of course the Energizer Dolphin "6V Torch" and similar style that use the huge 6V batteries. Let me also make it clear, *feel free to use any battery type or size you like*.

Feel free to start this one week challenge late. Any incandescent light will do. 

No LEDs allowed at all this week!!! After the wild success of The 5mm Challenge we are suddenly taking a sharp left out of the LED zone and entering the land of glowing tungsten. If your primary light goes out for any reason I expect you to pull out a *backup incandescent* light!!! Using LEDs under any non-emergency circumstance is not allowed. 

Bonus points if you pick something unusual. More bonus points if you swap out your LED keychain light for a Maglite Solitaire!!!

*Most importantly, post about your experiences. Share in the glory of the golden hotwire.*


----------



## Ty_Bower

As luck would have it, I put a Surefire E1e in my pocket yesterday. I used it last night, and have it with me today too. There's a Brinkmann (Maxfire?) converted to 18650 with a Streamlight lamp in it nearby in case the lamp in my Surefire goes out.


----------



## angelofwar

Awesome Idea Carrot! I'm one step head of you, as I have recently been EDC'ing my M3, recently acquired old-school E1e, and have always carried a G2R-OD to work (knowing the value of a reliable incan). Going to swap out my LED EDC's, and throw my E2E w/ MN02 and a G2 in the mix. Will post a pic momentarily.

Going to put a P60 in my 9Z turned 7Z as well...which in itself, is a tribute to SF's modularity...which apparently is in steep decline as well.

Left to right: G2R-OD, 6PR, M3 w/ MN10, 9Z w/ A20 running a P60, G2-OD, E2e w/ MN02, vintage E1e. 






(Although I usually only carry one or two incans, I really do carry this many lights to work...1) You never know, and 2) I'm a flashaholic :0)

I will be using/EDC'ing these until next Monday, NO LED's will be used, and will report back on my findings/observations. I have my stock M6 and M4 loaded for back-up duty, and a fully loaded SC1 that will be going in my bag, since needing spares is more of a likely scenario now. I also have an Eagle Industries Admin pouch that will be loaded with 3 spare B65's for my R/C's.

Quick ?: Can we still fondle/play with our LED's, as long as we don't "use them", and they never leave the house???

Too those also participating, spares is a MUST this week...especially EDC'ing only incans. Thanks for the awesome Idea Carrot. I think people will become more fond of there Incans after this!


----------



## scout24

You may have to revoke my Flashaholic card... Not an Incan to be had at casa scout24! I may do some shopping, this sounds like a fun one...


----------



## WadeF

Awesome! I'm going to configure my old E2e with a 150 lumen bulb that runs off 3.7v rechargeable batteries.


----------



## carrot

scout24 said:


> You may have to revoke my Flashaholic card... Not an Incan to be had at casa scout24! I may do some shopping, this sounds like a fun one...


 
You're in luck, several well-known dealers have closeouts on these!


----------



## JNieporte

I'm in with a NexTorch T6A. Photos coming soon.


----------



## Got Lumens?

OK, Back to the 80's . I have several former EDUses. I did EDC a mag solitare, which will go back to keyring. I have many larger flashlights that are still kept in vehicles and in around the house and see use. I will upload a photo later this evening showing all.

My big problem is what to replace my EDC Q123NW RCR with? I don't have anything small enough to fit my current belt holster. I don't own any hosts :shakehead. If you think of like an illness, my flashaholism is at stage 3. I do have many 2AAs, but they are too large to belt carry. Need some input from you guys. I will try a minimagAA which I think I still have a holster for.
GL


----------



## angelofwar

Go pick up a G2 real quick...there's got to be some place around that carries them? Or a Streamlight equivalent? A small 2-CR123 Pocket Rocket?


----------



## calipsoii

*shrug* Business as usual! 

I don't leave the house without these two clipped to my pocket.


----------



## Helmut.G

I can't participate, all my less used lights, including many incandescent ones of different quality and brightness are at my parents' place (I'm a student, far away from home.). The only incandescent light I have here is a 2xAAA pen-light, no way I'm gonna carry that, it doesn't even have a switch that can be locked on.


----------



## Echo63

Once my M6 arrives I will attempt this challenge.
I will still edc my normal lights, but avoid using them.

In addition I will also run my A2, (with UV LEDs in the onion ring, rather than removing it entirely) as a primary edc and the M6 as a secondary (once it and the battery carrier arrive)
Hopefully I will have a run of night shifts, rather than having to try and edc the M6 during the day.


----------



## Solscud007

Interesting. I could go with my M6 LOLA setup. But size is an issue. For practicality. I think I will go with a G2/C variant, Eseries, Aviator or perhaps my SF Crosshairs 9N.


----------



## oldways

Since I always carry and use incand its no challenge for me

This is a neat thread:thumbsup:

For the next week i will use

A2
8AX
M3T
M6...there's nothin you can't fix with a SF M6


----------



## nfetterly

Looks like I need load up a 6P with a P91, 2 IMRs and my 3 AW level switch.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

I might be able to partake of this one if I can find a way to slip it in between reviews. My only incan though is an A2 with White LEDs. I'll have to just force myself to press past the low beam if I try it.


----------



## Cataract

Great idea! My Streamlight doesn't get half the use it should. I can also revert my 6P with the original bulb (and get rid of some primaries at the same time), but getting used to more than 3" long lights on my belt will probably be the bigger part of the challenge. 

I will definitely fail, however, when my IFE2 arrives -provided it gets here this week - unless I can be permitted to at least test my new lights.


----------



## WadeF

I will officially start the challenge now. Here is what I will be using:

Surefire E2e, older style with twisty tail cap, Lumensfactory 150 lumen bulb, 2xIMR16340, F04 diffuser:




Beam shot without the diffuser (not the whole beam, the spill extends way out, this is the hot spot with corona: 




Beam shot with F04 diffuser:




If this bulb proves to be too bright, even with the diffuser in place, I might have to go back to the stock bulb which is around 60-65 lumens, but then I would have to use primaries.

I purchased this E2e before I was officially a flashaholic, or at least before I ever heard of the term flashaholic.  I always liked flashlights, and the E2e was my first Surefire and first high end flashlight. Before the E2e I had a 3C Maglite, and before that just your average plastic store bought flashlights that my parents bought for household use. So when I saw I could get this little flashlight that would put out 65 lumens, I was really excited! It wasn't until years later when I came across the Fenix P1D-CE with a XR-E P4 that I officially became a flashaholic and discovered CPF.


----------



## scout24

Alright Carrot, I'm in. I should have an E1E head for one of my many bodies later this week thanks to Scott (Milkyspit). I tried several of our finest retailers for a whole E1E, and they are backordered or just plain don't stock them... Big thanks to Milky for parting with one on zero notice, I'll post when I'm playing!


----------



## WadeF

In Carrot's last challenge I made it the entire week only using my ARC GS. For this challenge I may mix in some other incans, but I want to try and primarily use my E2e. I dug around to see what I could put together as far as incans. I came up with a 2xAA Minimag incan that I put tape over the lens to diffuse and cut down on the lumens. If I need to check on the kids at night, etc, I will use this so I don't blind myself. I also have a stock Surefire 6P incan, an Ultrafire WF-500 with a 630 bulb lumen Lumensfactory bulb, and a Mag85.





My quick and cheap Scotch tape diffuser:


----------



## edc3

I stayed away from the 5mm challenge, because I didn't think I was up to it. This one I think I can handle. I've got the high end covered with a 6P or C2 with p60 and a Wolfeyes Sniper with a Lumens Factory EO-9. However, I need a much dimmer incan for in the house at night. I've been itching for an E1E for some time, probably _shouldn't_ buy one right now (got some vet bills coming up). Any suggestions for about 15 lumens and under? I don't really want to go to a Mini Mag. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Cataract

I'll be using my old mag solitaire for night time navigation. It shouldn't blind me more than my E0 with a 3 year old dead battery in it.


----------



## Helmut.G

I was recently in a store and discovered the maglites are now rated with the FL-1 standard. the solitaire is rated 2 ANSI lumens, but that's probably only for a short time until the battery goes down.


----------



## maxspeeds

carrot said:


> With Surefire chopping their incandescent lights from their lineup, we are at the end of an era



This is really sad news. When will they chop them?

Oh, and I'll be carrying an E2e with mn02


----------



## cm_mtb

Fun idea. I'll use an E2e with either an MN02, EO-E2R, or IMR-E2, or a G3 with a P90 running on primaries. I might use my F04 too.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Well Im late to the party as I just saw the first 5mm challenge yesterday and am trying that for a week... Just as well, I am waiting on a new M2 bezel and crenelated bezel ring from Oveready to slap on my Z2. Ill run a simple P60 in it for a week. (Ill post pics of it when I get them. *Black M2 on a black Z2 with a black Crenelated bezel ring and black lanyard*... should look slick... And black...)

Great ideas btw. To me, neither are the optimal EDC by themselves... 5mm too dim, Incand, too short run time. I guess thats part of the fun, using something non-optimal to make it a challenge. :thumbsup:

EDIT: BTW, you guys running E2E's... A 17670 is too tight for those, right?


----------



## Phaserburn

I have my team of Wolf Eyes incans for this challenge. I have resisted attemting upgrades to leds over the years and have kept them as dedicated incans. I have a good number of different D26 and D36 lamps to choose from. My WE M90 13V will be my dog walker big gun; Sniper for car light. My ancient Pila (same as WE at the time) 9V for around the house duty.

I have found that the M90, with 9V stock lamp and diffusion film, makes a superb walking general purpose light, too.


----------



## edc3

As of 17:35 today I put my led lights away and I'm officially in. Here are my options:







I only have one P60 so I'll have to choose between the 6P and C2. For a little more oomph! I have my Wolf Eyes Sniper with E-09. For more throw, I've got the Wolf Eyes Explorer. For nostalgia, my Princeton Tec 40 which, many years ago, was my main light. My lower lumen options are a freebie Lumens Factory penlight and a Solitaire that I bought to mod to 3mm and never did. I may pick up a AA Minimag or cave and buy an E1E. Should be a fun week!


----------



## WadeF

edc3 said:


> I only have one P60 so I'll have to choose between the 6P and C2. For a little more oomph! I have my Wolf Eyes Sniper with E-09. For more throw, I've got the Wolf Eyes Explorer. For nostalgia, my Princeton Tec 40 which, many years ago, was my main light. My lower lumen options are a freebie Lumens Factory penlight and a Solitaire that I bought to mod to 3mm and never did. I may pick up a AA Minimag or cave and buy an E1E. Should be a fun week!


 
OMG! I forgot about my Lumens Factory penlight. I think one of them burned out, but I think somewhere I have another that works. I'm off to find it now! 

EDIT: Found one that works!


----------



## cm_mtb

Captain Spaulding said:


> EDIT: BTW, you guys running E2E's... A 17670 is too tight for those, right?



I've never tried a 17670 in mine, but 16340s seem pretty loose, so I think it would work. My E2e is older, though, and I think the latest bodies are tighter.


----------



## ampdude

LoL, I have several of those. Keep them around mostly for the spot output that doesn't produce much ambient light. Kind of neat if you want to be stealthy. They are cool lights.


----------



## edc3

Less than 2 hours in and it's not dark yet, but this has already cost me money. Just bought a NIB E1E on the MP.


----------



## Burgess

Another great thread here !


lovecpf
_


----------



## carrot

Captain Spaulding said:


> Great ideas btw. To me, neither are the optimal EDC by themselves... 5mm too dim, Incand, too short run time. I guess thats part of the fun, using something non-optimal to make it a challenge. :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: BTW, you guys running E2E's... A 17670 is too tight for those, right?



With all the wonderful responses these Challenge threads have gotten I will keep planning them until I run out of absurd ideas. You won't believe the next challenge I've got in mind... :3

My E2e does not fit a 17670 from AW. Too thick. My understanding is most of them need to be bored out for them to fit, but the boring will need to be done carefully to not make it too thin in places.

For those who are wondering, my EDC for this week is going to be a Surefire C2 equipped with a P60 bulb and my backup will be a Maglite Mini AA and a Surefire 6P. I also have a Streamlight Strion in its cradle in my car but I don't expect to be using it much. I briefly considered carrying the E2e but I used to carry a P60 light and I loved the beam on those. I'll get pictures for you guys later, my C2 is nicely worn.


----------



## carrot

Solscud007 said:


> Interesting. I could go with my M6 LOLA setup. But size is an issue.


 I think you should go for the M6 LOLA setup


----------



## angelofwar

I carried my M6 to work today...sigh...Just in case...since Itravel home at night, there's a good chance I may be the first on scene to an accident, and a bright light can really come in handy. Since I can't carry my M3LT, I decided on my M6. A little better grip than my M4.


----------



## Monocrom

I'll start on Friday. My polished S.S. Maratac AA model has been waiting for a week to get put through its paces. Having successfully completed the 5mm LED Challenge, I can wait just a bit.


----------



## ampdude

carrot said:


> With all the wonderful responses these Challenge threads have gotten I will keep planning them until I run out of absurd ideas. You won't believe the next challenge I've got in mind... :3
> 
> My E2e does not fit a 17670 from AW. Too thick. My understanding is most of them need to be bored out for them to fit, but the boring will need to be done carefully to not make it too thin in places.
> 
> For those who are wondering, my EDC for this week is going to be a Surefire C2 equipped with a P60 bulb and my backup will be a Maglite Mini AA and a Surefire 6P. I also have a Streamlight Strion in its cradle in my car but I don't expect to be using it much. I briefly considered carrying the E2e but I used to carry a P60 light and I loved the beam on those. I'll get pictures for you guys later, my C2 is nicely worn.


 
I've never run into a three flats or completely round E2/E2e body that would not accept an AW P17670. The current version since about 2005 when the three flats body was replaced is what I've found problems with. Some of them won't even fit two RCR123A's. The IMR16340's fit in all of them though.


----------



## ASheep

Funny you should post this Carrot, I've spent the past week EDCing my E1e, and I've been using my E2e almost exclusively at home for the same time... My aviator stays in a holster in my EDC bag, regardless of any challenge! 

This week in line with your challenge, I'll have my E2e w/IMR-E2 for stupid amounts of light, HO-E2r bulb for normal light, and an E1e w/EO-E1r for EDC work! I think I have a Solarforce w/EO-4 bulb around here that can be my backup for the week...

I'll miss my zebralight headlamp this week though...

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## scout24

Well, I was mistaken. I went digging in my garage last night and exhumed a rubber clad Streamlight scorpion that is probably 15 years old... Please tell me the E1e has a better beam...  I'll bring the Streamlight to work today and give it a try. I'll miss my Haiku. For an incan noob, would you folks recommend some bulb/ battery combos? I've got several 1x123 bodies, a 17670/ 2x123 body, a 2xAA McClicky body and the incoming E1e head.I'll happily order some stock SF bulbs as well as LF bulbs to play along, just looking for your wisdom. Also have a G2 Nitrolon currently hosting a Malkoff LF that I guess a P60 works in. HELP!  Please tell me the beams will be nicer than my Scorpion...


----------



## Monocrom

Yes, a stock P60 drop-in in your G2 will have a nicer beam than what you get from a stock SL Scorpion.


----------



## scout24

Thanks, Monocrom. How about the stock one or two cell SF or LF bulbs for the E1e/ E2d? Will the 2 cell bulbs or P60 run on a single RCR at reduced output? I searched, and did read the "Threads of interest" above... I looked for the R30 bulb for my 3P with no luck. Any drop and play hope for the 3P without unobtainable bulb holders?


----------



## ZMZ67

I think I have a shot at this challenge! 
My list of available incans for the week:

SF G2 (P60)
SF 6P (P60)
Princeton Tec Blast
Browning/Pelican VersaBrite
Energizer penlight
Brinkman Legend 2AA (fancy Mini-Mag clone)
Princeton Tec TEC 40
Pelican Sabrelight 2000
Mag 2CX3CR123 conversion
VARTA dual-bulb 6V lantern
Starlite 222 dual-bulb 6V lantern
Garrity Halogen Spotlight
Other - in case I think of something else 
I will only EDC a couple of the first 5 lights but I intend to use incans at home as well. I know my list is lengthy but if I don't have some incans around I will grab an LED for sure! :laughing: Besides I am a flashoholic and I want choices!:nana: All my lights have fairly modest output with the exception of the Garrity spotlight but they should meet my needs.The only exception I see is a UV flashlight.I don't have any non-LED UV flashlights and I do use one often.Had fun digging lights out of mothball,although some of these lights are still in regular use!:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

scout24 said:


> Thanks, Monocrom. How about the stock one or two cell SF or LF bulbs for the E1e/ E2d? Will the 2 cell bulbs or P60 run on a single RCR at reduced output? I searched, and did read the "Threads of interest" above... I looked for the R30 bulb for my 3P with no luck. Any drop and play hope for the 3P without unobtainable bulb holders?


 
I'd stick with the P60 in the G2, unless you prefer the convenience of the E-series with their pocket clips. There is a trade-off since the beam isn't as nice out of a stock E1E or E2D as it is from a P60. Only E-series LF bulbs I have are for the E1E. But I don't uses RCR123 cells. My LF E1E bulbs are 3.0v only. Wish I owned a 3P. Maybe someday.


----------



## Solscud007

I think the challenge should be exclusive to one light. But who are we kidding?

Im gonna use my 9N. It required 12 hours of charging!!!!

I have a pineapple body with a e2c adapter I have a LF HO-6 I think it is like a P61? can anyone confirm?

And I have teardrop E2E and E1E. E1E has a MN02 with RCR123, E2E has MN03 and my E1D has MN01


----------



## carrot

scout24 said:


> Thanks, Monocrom. How about the stock one or two cell SF or LF bulbs for the E1e/ E2d? Will the 2 cell bulbs or P60 run on a single RCR at reduced output? I searched, and did read the "Threads of interest" above... I looked for the R30 bulb for my 3P with no luck. Any drop and play hope for the 3P without unobtainable bulb holders?


 
One of the 3.7V bulbs from LumensFactory should work in your 3P on an RCR very nicely. Unless I'm mistaken that the 3P takes P60-style bulbs. Similarly, Lumensfactory sells a 3.7V bulb for E-series.


----------



## Cataract

Besides the fact that I had to do some testing on flurescent tapes (needed 200 lumens+ with a blue filter), I've been good so far. I'm enjoying the color rendition and it gives me a chance to do some cleanup in my primaries... already have 2 that are ready to be finished off in my mini's. I've also dug up my old ROV headlamp with the Krypton bulb and I'm already killing some old AAA's while reading.

My IFE2 still seems to be stuck at the origin's post office, so that sure makes time go by while waiting. I'll probably appreciate it even more thanks to this challenge.


----------



## angelofwar

So far I have been able to really tell the difference in running a P60 off two primaries and a B65. Even though it's only a 10 lumen difference, in a pitch black, it's really noticeable. Enjoying the 3-D effect of using the incan as well (excellent color rendition coupled with depth perception). Realize how "flat" everything looks with LED's.

Of course, when my KL5A arrives today, I will have to "function" check it out in the back yard, but it won't be "used" until next Monday...


----------



## Dioni

Awesome! It'll be very interesting. So, here we go,:

The set for the week


----------



## Chadder

Im gonna have to get more batteries for this. I will be using my e2e's and I have put my original p60 back in my c2. I may dig out my old sl tl2. I did use my stinger last night also.


----------



## Solscud007

I met up with Scout24 cause he wanted to borrow a E1E off me. He doesnt have any incan heads for his e-series. I let him borrow a E1D with MN03 bulb and RCR123. 

I kept the MN02 and MN01 E1E. I got home and played around with some lego before work. 

I present the E1L. It is running a MN02 bulb on a single primary. Luckily the clip is removable via hex wrench and lines up PERFECTLY with the L1 clip location.











Output feels about the same as the MN02 on a RCR123. Im not sure what is going on in terms of regulation and voltage driven into the MN02.

But it works.


----------



## angelofwar

Nice, Solscud! One of the few Lego's I never thouht to try...I know what my project will be this week-end! Does it have the two-stage effect on the bulb? With the resistor in the L1, is it enough to fire up the MN01? And with the buck driver, will it fry the MN01???


----------



## angelofwar

Chadder said:


> Im gonna have to get more batteries for this. I will be using my e2e's and I have put my original p60 back in my c2. I may dig out my old sl tl2. I did use my stinger last night also.


 
That's where having plenty of B65's and P60 hosts helps!I could go with-out power for 2-3 weeks using my B65's before I have to dig into my primaries.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

So many beautiful SF Incan's. My friend used to have an M6. I miss playing with that beauty. I got started in this reviewing hobby when LEDs were really just starting to take off, so nobody has wanted to show off their incans. Hence only 2 incan reviews on the site.


----------



## Solscud007

angelofwar said:


> Nice, Solscud! One of the few Lego's I never thouht to try...I know what my project will be this week-end! Does it have the two-stage effect on the bulb? With the resistor in the L1, is it enough to fire up the MN01? And with the buck driver, will it fry the MN01???


 

To be honest, I have NO IDEA haha. I think I may be in uncharted waters here. I hope someone with more technical savy knowledge can shed some light on this. 

So far I am not seeing a two stage effect. I tried to fire up the MN01 and at first there was a two stage but then it stopped. I put my red L1 head back on and it works just fine, so I dont know what is going on. 

I told Scout24 to try it out. 

I did try my 18650 DARPA body with LU60 and 6P head with a P60 and used my kroma tailcap. I was getting a tiny bint of two stage. at low the P60 just barely glows. Might be similar output to my T1A titan low. So for those with super low needs, try a kroma tailcap.


----------



## Ty_Bower

I just got back from the local gun shop. I went to visit during my lunch break. They had nothing but new LED models hanging on the wall display. When I told the gentleman behind the counter that I wanted an incandescent, he was kind enough to show me his last E2o. Serial number A61606, with the long clip and the old style Z52 tailcap. I had to pick it up, of course...


----------



## edc3

I was thinking along the same lines yesterday. The last time I was in the gun shop nearest my house they had a bunch of Surefire incandescents. I'm scared to go back because of what I'd be tempted to buy.

Closer to topic, I'm enjoying the challenge so far with respect to tint. I'm finding the warm incan light very pleasing and easy on the eyes. Even the Solitaire, which is a little on the orange side, just feels good to my eyes. I'm surprised how bright it was when I got up in the middle of the night. I'll have to run it for 5 or 10 minutes to bring it down by half.


----------



## Solscud007

So far Im just a little annoyed at the ergonomics of EDC my incan. I am so used to the form factor of my Quark TI AA with universal TI clip. It sits in my left front pocket I never really notice it unless I fish my iphone out of the same pocket. Right now none of my incan lights are of the same size. I may need to lego something together when i get home. 

My G2 is in my left front pocket but it moves around a lot and I have to constantly readjust its position. My 9N has the output I prefer but is the length of a M6. 

My E1E is nice and small but I dont feel confident about the pocket clip. Im paranoid that it will slip out of my pocket and fall somewhere with out my knowing.


----------



## run4jc

Carrot, you come up with the coolest ideas (oh, wait - incan - that's warm...) (sorry )

Scout24 clued me into this one - I couldn't play on the 5mm challenge 'cause I need a bit more oomph for my 4:30 AM pitch dark dog walks.. - but this one I will play in! So out comes my old, beat up gunmetal gray 6P, Nailbender removed, P60 back in. I'm so ashamed - I've ignored this beautiful tint for all this time! Gorgeous! So box stock, no mods 6P takes up the challenge - and for night time around the house duty where even 65 lumen is too bright, a fresh, new E1E with its blazing 15 lumen will show up tomorrow. So I will begin the challenge in the morning.

Thanks, Carrot, for bringing some fun back into the hobby for me! I confess - it has been somewhat boring to me for a while, but this is a very cool thread and challenge - and thanks to my friend Scout for alerting me to this. I may digress into the incan side of this hobby after all this time chasing the holy grail of LED lights!
















Photo courtesy of Amazon.com....


----------



## Solscud007

Yeah Scout24 told me about the 5mm challenge but I missed it. I may try it after this challenge is done.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

@ Captain Spalding.

17670's fit fine in older E2E bodies. My E2E (large E) #210334 body is a perfect fit for AW's: Of course, you have to load the cell from the head end. I dont know about later bodies...anyone?


----------



## run4jc

Cool of you to hook Scout up! And lovin' your avatar...





Solscud007 said:


> Yeah Scout24 told me about the 5mm challenge but I missed it. I may try it after this challenge is done.


----------



## calipsoii

Sparky's Magic said:


> @ Captain Spalding.
> 
> 17670's fit fine in older E2E bodies. My E2E (large E) #210334 body is a perfect fit for AW's: Of course, you have to load the cell from the head end. I dont know about later bodies...anyone?


 
Got an E2E last week with the new body. 17670's don't fit. They insert about 95% but need to go in about a centimeter more. Some people have suggested fine-grit sandpaper wrapped around a dowel but I've yet to try it since I can't find any 17mm dowels.


----------



## scout24

Wow, where to start... Thank you to Nick for the "loaner" head... and for the p60 currently residing in my G2 W/ McClicky. That'll be my bright one until the Lumensfactory order gets here. I was working outside today on an F450 dumpbody pickup, trying to remove a shift cable, and needed some light. Out came the E series below, with (I believe) all of 40 lumens with IMR 16340. It was plenty, even in daylight, to see what I needed to do to finish my job. Lesson learned! E-series Incan goodness!  pics below for anyone who likes bezel down carry... And, my AW 17670 fots great in my E2e. Tailcap with Don's Ti clip works great on the longer body as well... I would McG clip everything I owned if I could. Best out there by a mile IMHO...

PS- Tried this head on my ML1 body, no worky... Also tried on a CR2 sized Aleph body w/ RCR 15266 which worked, but I'm sure runtime would be abysmal.


----------



## jellydonut

Fine, you brigands, fine!

Removed the LED ring from one of my A2s.






The LED lights will see the drawer for a week or so.

I have a PhD-M6 that might see use. It's too large to carry so I doubt it. Everyone knows what an M6 looks like, sue me for the lack of photos. :nana:


----------



## Solscud007

scout24 said:


> Wow, where to start... Thank you to Nick for the "loaner" head... and for the p60 currently residing in my G2 W/ McClicky. That'll be my bright one until the Lumensfactory order gets here. I was working outside today on an F450 dumpbody pickup, trying to remove a shift cable, and needed some light. Out came the E series below, with (I believe) all of 40 lumens with IMR 16340. It was plenty, even in daylight, to see what I needed to do to finish my job. Lesson learned! E-series Incan goodness!  pics below for anyone who likes bezel down carry... And, my AW 17670 fots great in my E2e. Tailcap with Don's Ti clip works great on the longer body as well... I would McG clip everything I owned if I could. Best out there by a mile IMHO...
> 
> PS- Tried this head on my ML1 body, no worky... Also tried on a CR2 sized Aleph body w/ RCR 15266 which worked, but I'm sure runtime would be abysmal.


 

No problem. I want to try out your 2xAA body you were talking about. 

Im surprised how bright a P60 is perceived. 

For those who want a 2 stage incan. I have found out the proper lego equation.

2x primaries, P60, 6P or equivalent, and Kroma tailcap.

I estimate the P60 is putting out 10 lumens. Then if I push the tailcap all the way I get the full 60 lumens.


update: I just tried it on my G3 with P90 and it works beautifully.




run4jc said:


> Cool of you to hook Scout up! And lovin' your avatar...



Thanks. It is from my Strider Surefire light/knife combo.


----------



## milkshake

These challenges have got me stuck on this forum once again! I passed the 5mm challenge but it was easy since my edc is a e01. This challenge will be tougher since I always travel light. I'm excited to use my surefire e2e though. I took my valeno e series dropin out and put the Incan bulb back in. The light that brought me into my flashlight craze was a surefire g3 incandescent so this really brings me back to where it began. I've always gone with led for the runtime but honesty to me there's nothing like the warm beautiful glow of a surefire that I've seen yet. I might be giving up runtime after this challenge.


----------



## carrot

run4jc said:


> Carrot, you come up with the coolest ideas (oh, wait - incan - that's warm...) (sorry )


So I come up with the warmest ideas? 



run4jc said:


> ... P60 back in. I'm so ashamed - I've ignored this beautiful tint for all this time! Gorgeous! So box stock, no mods 6P takes up the challenge - and for night time around the house duty where even 65 lumen is too bright, a fresh, new E1E with its blazing 15 lumen will show up tomorrow. So I will begin the challenge in the morning.


Every time I turn on a P60 I'm blown away at how GOOD the beam looks. It's a clean smooth beam with the perfect balance of throw and flood... and the tint is just gorgeous!



run4jc said:


> Thanks, Carrot, for bringing some fun back into the hobby for me! I confess - it has been somewhat boring to me for a while, but this is a very cool thread and challenge - and thanks to my friend Scout for alerting me to this. I may digress into the incan side of this hobby after all this time chasing the holy grail of LED lights!


These challenges are exciting for me as anyone else... I will keep running them as long as they are fun! 



milkshake said:


> These challenges have got me stuck on this forum once again! I passed the 5mm challenge but it was easy since my edc is a e01. This challenge will be tougher since I always travel light. I'm excited to use my surefire e2e though. I took my valeno e series dropin out and put the Incan bulb back in. The light that brought me into my flashlight craze was a surefire g3 incandescent so this really brings me back to where it began. I've always gone with led for the runtime but honesty to me there's nothing like the warm beautiful glow of a surefire that I've seen yet. I might be giving up runtime after this challenge.


The best part about these challenges is rediscovering your old lights! I only wonder how many people will be sticking with incans after the challenge... that is, before the next challenge strikes!


----------



## carrot

I am just blown away. I have been walking around tonight with my C2 equipped with P60 just to use it and look at things. The beam is so beautiful and the color so pleasing to the eye. By comparison, LED is cold and garish and unpleasant. Why did I ever switch away??? Did we ever know how good we had it back then?


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I can see a fluorescent light challenge on the horizon


----------



## Captain Spaulding

carrot said:


> I am just blown away. I have been walking around tonight with my C2 equipped with P60 just to use it and look at things. The beam is so beautiful and the color so pleasing to the eye. By comparison, LED is cold and garish and unpleasant. Why did I ever switch away??? Did we ever know how good we had it back then?



Today was my first full day on the old 5mm challenge and I used my TiKiller to come in through my dark garage and boy you are right, it is so cold and unpleasant. Love the light as its the ultimate unscratchable keychain (DLC) but the tint sucks. Especially since Ive been carrying an HDS High CRI and playing with my new Kerberos triple XP-G 3000k High CRI... I cant wait to get through this week and join you guys in this incan challenge! 



Lynx_Arc said:


> I can see a fluorescent light challenge on the horizon



hahaha

That paints a funny mental picture!


----------



## run4jc

carrot said:


> I am just blown away. I have been walking around tonight with my C2 equipped with P60 just to use it and look at things. The beam is so beautiful and the color so pleasing to the eye. By comparison, LED is cold and garish and unpleasant. Why did I ever switch away??? Did we ever know how good we had it back then?



My urging to get into this hobby was my peculiar tendency to walk my two Shetland Sheep Dogs (Shelties) at around 4:30 each day. Yep - a little over two years ago in this thread, I posted the request for help that so many others have started with. Literally tens of thousand$ later, lookie here - finding joy again in the 'lowly' incan!! This morning, took that simple 6P with the P60 drop in and a couple of 3V AW LiFePO4 batteries (charged at right about 3V each) out for day one of the "Carrot's Incan Challenge" - living in DC, which is the city of acronyms, hereby dubbing the challenge the "CIC". Or should it be, "ITC?" Nah, CIC - let's give Carrot his due credit!

Simple, smooth, warm goodness that belies the rated 65 lumen output. I'll measure this light in my sphere later...

Colors so pleasing. Really nice. Heck, I'd better order a bunch of incan light bulbs for the house before they are all gone! Amazon still has them - made in USA, too.

I do have a tendency to go overboard (as do so many flashaholics). When I got my first Spy Tri-V, I bought another for back up. 8 Zebralights. Bought a Hinderer XM18 3.5 flipper - had to have another. Tri-Vs are unfortunately gone, but the ZLs and the XMs remain!

So true to form, after experiencing the nice, warm P60 against the white wall I went overboard and ordered:

2 E2Es
1 C2
And from Lumens Factory:
EO-9 (9V, 380 Lumens) Extreme High Output Reflector Module
HO-9 (9V, 320 Lumens) High Output Reflector Module
HO-E1R (3.6V, 50 Lumens) High Output Lamp Assembly
EO-E1R (3.6V, 90 Lumens) Extreme High Output Lamp Assembly

Go overboard? Me?!  Shoot, even my post is probably overboard!! :shakehead

But I don't care - it's fun again. And I think it'll remain fun for a while. No, I won't be selling off all the LED lights, but my expectations for beam quality have been altered a bit!

Thanks again, Carrot - great idea!:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007

So that explains Scout's need for a hinderer. Shame on you for being a bad influence haha


----------



## sween1911

Great thread! I'm not fully commited to the challenge though. I've swung a little bit back toward the incan side of the force lately with my pseudo M2 (black C2 with black M2 bezel) in my bag with the trusty P60 in it. (okay, there's also an L2 and a Z3 with a Lumens factory module in the bag too). Also been rocking an old-school 4D Mag with the Xenon bulb around the house. Lightly sputtered reflector for a nice diffuse spot and it runs right there with a P60.


----------



## Solscud007

As I play with my incans more, I really enjoying the Nitrolon bodies. They feel lighter than the metal bodied C2 or K2/U2 style bodies Im using. Or course I really like my Eseries but I can two stage my G2 and G3 with my kroma tailcaps. I find the 2x primary two stage with kroma tailcap and P60 to be a perfect low for night adapted vision.


----------



## Cataract

I'm really enjoying the momentary action without the click. Of course, I haven't been needing lights for work this week, otherwise I'd really miss the thumb-activated clicky


----------



## smflorkey

I've been in this one almost by default since my EDC is an A2 with a FiveMega Strion socket. I'm waiting for Koala to recover from his flooded house and resume production of his Onion Rings to make the A2 as perfect as a 2-cell light gets.



run4jc said:


> ...Colors so pleasing. Really nice. Heck, I'd better order a bunch of incan light bulbs for the house before they are all gone! Amazon still has them - made in USA, too.


I need a few more Strion bulbs for my A2...



> ... true to form, after experiencing the nice, warm P60 against the white wall I went overboard and ordered:
> 
> 2 E2Es
> 1 C2
> And from Lumens Factory:
> EO-9 (9V, 380 Lumens) Extreme High Output Reflector Module
> HO-9 (9V, 320 Lumens) High Output Reflector Module
> HO-E1R (3.6V, 50 Lumens) High Output Lamp Assembly
> EO-E1R (3.6V, 90 Lumens) Extreme High Output Lamp Assembly
> 
> Go overboard? Me?!  Shoot, even my post is probably overboard!! :shakehead


Not at all.  Let me help you recognize an oversight. :naughty: I'm carrying an E2W for the rest of the week so I'm not tempted to fall back on the A2's LEDs. The E2 is stuffed with two IMR16350 cells and a Lumens Factory IMR-E2 for 350 lumens from that cute little E2W! It's not as powerful as Milky's Room Sweeper, but it's pretty nice. :thumbsup: 

The Spartanian II on my night stand has been replaced temporarily by an E1W -- just for this week. The E1 is too bright so I'll go back to the low, low mode on the Spartanian II next week (and wish I could fix the reflector to give a smooth beam like the E2 with IMR-E2 (or the River Rock 2-C or various P60s or ...)). The E1W will go back to its place in my First Aid roll. 

Happy Incan Week!
Steve


----------



## JohnnyLunar

I'm excited to take part in this challenge.

You know, my flashlight obsession started when I got my first "real" LED light, a Surefire E2D LED Defender (original 120 lumen model). Since then, I have (foolishly) completely ignored incandescents.

That is, until I found a lonely old Surefire 6P Original with dust on it sitting in the case of a local hiking/outdoor store. It had no box, and was labeled as the 6P LED, but the incandescent lamp was just staring back at me. Obviously, someone had bought the 6P LED, and returned the 6P Original to the store to make a little money and keep the LED model. I informed the store employee about the mis-lableled Surefire. He looked it up in their system, and showed they hadn't been selling the incandescent model for years. He looked it up on the internet, and after talking to his manager, he gave it to me for $55. 

I could care less that it wasn't the LED model, because my intention the whole time was to pull that incandescent bulb out and drop-in a Thrunite XM-L. Well, the XM-L is backordered, so in the meantime, I have fallen in love with the warm 65-lumen incandescent beam. It's just so nice to look at, and renders colors so well. In just the last 2 weeks, I have done a lot of research on CRI, incandescents, warm and neutral beams, etc. I now have on backorder a Malkoff M61HCRI drop-in (90 minimum CRI), and I just put an order in on a closeout sale of the Surefire E1E. When the E1E arrives, I will definitely take part in this challenge!

Who knew that after dozens of LED flashlight purchases, my interest would lean towards "old fashioned" incandescents?


----------



## run4jc

E1E waiting on my doorstep when I got home from work...surprising little light with a nice spot and a nice clicky switch. Want more flood - Scout24 says "put some tape over the lens!" - great idea - I'll do that as this will be my night 'move around the house' light...

Cool little light - another on the way that will house a LF EO E1R!

And the games continue...


----------



## Chrontius

I charged my 9N last night before I found this post, and that's mostly because I keep using it down. But I just switched out the XML module for the P91, and... I don't think I have an EDCable low-beam incan. Other than the 9N, but ... EDCable. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## scout24

Okay, here's my go-to setup for work and out-of-the-house for the rest of the week... E2e body, head that got here today from Milky twothumbs) and a Z68 tailcap w/ Ti McGizmo clip running two IMR 16340's and a LF HO-E2R for 110lm. Fits nice in my pocket at 4 1/2" long and is nice and light. Still looking for an around-the-house midnight run and get ready for work light to not wake the Wife with light. I NEED my Titan low level! Spoiled, I know, but I have a plan... Solscud007 will have his E series head back tomorrow if he wants to meet up for breakfast. Thank you for the loaner, Nick! :thumbsup: I should have brought it home for side by side comparisons, but it's locked up safely at work. 

G2 with P60 was nice to play with last night and first thing this morning in my back yard. Such a beautiful beam! Too big to carry day to day for me, but I may have to pick up a metal bezel assy. to be able to run some higher powered P60 style dropins. Running primaries kills me, I'd rather use the RCR's. Great around the house light, much more side spill than the E series... Anyone recommend a 1xRCR and 2xRCR for the G2 with metal bezel??? 17670's fit beautifully...

PS- 3" flipper is sweet, Nick... I'll bring it tomorrow.


----------



## Solscud007

Sure. see you tmw. I will bring the kroma tailcap.


----------



## scout24

Good deal on the Kroma tailcap! I do believe I have found my super-low Incan solution. One $4.99 Solitare Mag, add one Eneloop AAA, and a circle of Post-it note sticky pad... Voila! a super floody, super smooth LOW level light! Almost Titan low on a fresh cell. Feel free to experiment with color, yellow was too bright for me, the pink gives a nice reddish tint and is great for navigating a few feet in front of you. And to think I could have had 100 of these for my Titan!!! Kidding, I'll never give it up. I'm in RCR Incan heaven now, however. No primaries to burn through, I think I'm officially ready for a week of this! 






Ignore the "hotspot", just a reflection... SMOOOTH!!!


----------



## rockingthe2

I guess this will be pretty easy for me as my only "good" flashlight is a Surefire G2 Nitrolon with a p61. I do have a MiniMag AA that sits in the back of the truck and an Autozone $3 LED but I never use that anyway... G2 is so much better! 







This forum will be the end of me... I'm looking at M6's right now but there are so many nice Incans out there! I won't even start on some of the LED's I want though...


----------



## MWClint

I'm game, i'll be using a Ti Peak Caribbean with an HO E1R and a cut down McR Reflector as my EDC. Caribbeans are such an awesomely sized light.


----------



## [email protected]

I accept your incandescent challenge carrot! :twothumbs


For the week I'll be restricting myself to the following...



Cabela's Alaskan Guide EDC (17670)
Streamlight Scorpion (17670)
Streamlight TT2L (17670)
Streamlight Ultrastinger
Surefire Commander 9N
Surefire A2 Aviator
Maglite 3D (stock)
Maglite 50w halogen bi-pin modded

I've been using the Ultrastinger a lot lately so this won't be a huge leap for me I'll just have a bit more weight hanging from my duty belt, looking frantically for my NiMH D cells has proven fruitless I should keep better tabs on my gear... now there's a new years resolution! LMAO


----------



## DimeRazorback

I'm in on this baby!

I'll go with the E2e w/HO-E2R, M4 w/HO-M3T and M3 w/HO-M3.

Wait a second... that's what I normally carry anyway 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

I was playing with my P60 host at work yesterday and focused/projected the incan filament on the wall. I have done this before with LEDs but it never occurred to me to try it with an incan.

Here is the result.


----------



## 325addict

I've been away for some time, but the first thing I did when returning was checking the incan section.

I'm IN!

Normally, I've a single AAA LD-01 in my pockets, which will be replaced by a Mag Solitaire with a fresh NiMH battery.

Other lights have been and WILL be incans for me. 

That includes, but is not limited to:

Wolf Eyes Eagle-3
Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake (either 2X or 3X 18650 or 3X18500)
Wolf Eyes M-300 (what a BEAST!)
Surefire E1E
Surefire C2 Centurion
Surefire C3 Centurion
Surefire M6 (yeah!!)
Fivemega Megalennium 3X 18650 (old version)

@ Carrot: can you tell me more about the Surefire plan, to withdraw all incans?? That would - indeed - be the end of an era!

Timmo.


----------



## WadeF

I should have tried doing this challenge by only using my Lumens Factory pen light. This thing has proved to be very handy and capable. For such a small bulb, and only having 2xAAA powering it, it really throws what little lumens it has. Most of the light is focused straight ahead and easily lights up whatever you point it at. If you want spill, this isn't for you. 

EDIT: I just gave my Lumens Factory a treatment with DeOxit. It just got brighter, and the light is much whiter and less yellow! The difference is amazing.


----------



## maxspeeds

Does anyone know when Surefire will take off the incans from their website?


----------



## Sparky's Magic

@ carrot,
I have started the Incan. Challenge.

Question: I have a Shiningbeam S-Mini R4W. arriving this week in Aust. Am I, at least, allowed to check-out the light and its' functions or will that disqualify me?


----------



## Stress_Test

I'm almost exclusively an LED guy, but I've really leveled off on purchases lately because brightness alone doesn't make me purchase a light anymore.

So, this incan challenge will be a good way for me to try something new. 

On one hand, it'll be tough because I've got a pretty limited selection, but on the other hand, I hardly ever truly _need_ a light in my day-to-day activities.

I started the challenge today, with just two incans: A Pelican Stealthlight 4AA that stays at my office, and my SureFire 6P, with the stock P60 lamp running off a 17670 Li-ion (this works much better than you'd think!). 

The main difficulty of incan edc for me is lack of pocket space now that we're in warmer weather (no jacket pockets to use). So the Stealthlight stayed at my desk and I would put the 6P in my pocket when I was up and about. 

I actually did use the Stealthlight a little bit to get a better close up look at a ceiling mounted motion detector. I had started to reach for the work-supplied Rebel Mag in my desk, but caught myself in time and used the Stealthlight instead :thumbsup:

Outside of work, I've got a Princeton Tec 40 with a Magnum Star 4-cell bulb that I'll use along with the 6P. These ought to get me through the week. And I'll still be carrying some LED backup lights just in case!


----------



## ninemm

Well, I'm heading back into the flashlight arena after a long hiatus. Most of my lights had all been sold off, but I still had a G2 w/p60 riding around in my backpack. It has been bumped up to pocket duty and I'm surprised at how comfortable it carries in my right front pants pocket. I figured it would last a day, but I've been carrying it since Monday and it has yet to be a huge pita. The incan beam is so smooth and buttery too. Definitely more pleasing to the eye than my LX2. I've got a 6P coming, although I already placed an order for a M61W. Whoops. :devil:


----------



## run4jc

ninemm said:


> Well, I'm heading back into the flashlight arena after a long hiatus. :devil:



Welcome back, Steve! I had lost interest myself until Scout let me know about this great challenge Carrot came up with. I've been incan only since Wednesday...started out with a 6P and stock bulb - the next day I got an E1E (still stock.) But I need a light in the middle of most nights, and the E1E is too bright even at 15 lumen, plus it is mostly spot. So I took 2 pieces of parchment paper (then kind you use in the kitchen), cut out nice circles, then taped them on. Man, it is the most beautiful tint mule type beam I've ever seen! forgive the lousy iphone photo:






Now there's a C2 and another E1E on the way - plus I picked up an old A2 (incan) on the marketplace today. Yes, I know it has 3 LEDs, but I won't use them - probably won't use that light at all for a while because the main bulb is burned out. Quite a few different Lumens Factory engines at varying brightnesses up to 380 lumen on order - new MA02 for the A2 on the way. All kinds of cool incan stuff!

But I've been totally happy with the stock 6P and the slightly modified E1E! Who'd a thunk it..all those cool LED lights, and I'm happy with a stock 6P and E1E. So jump in - the water is fine!! And welcome back!


----------



## Toohotruk

I almost bought that A2 last night...you beat me to it today though. 

That's OK though, I hope you enjoy it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Got started today with the challenge. I honestly have a very nice collection of inca. models. The two that will most likely see duty for this challenge are my Streamlight Scorpion and my SureFire E2E. I still remember when the Scorpion wasn't just one of the best choices in a tactical light, but one of the only ones too. How things have changed . . .


----------



## LuxLuthor

carrot said:


> I am just blown away. I have been walking around tonight with my C2 equipped with P60 just to use it and look at things. The beam is so beautiful and the color so pleasing to the eye. By comparison, LED is cold and garish and unpleasant. Why did I ever switch away??? Did we ever know how good we had it back then?


 
Some of us always knew and never switched away.


----------



## DimeRazorback

All hail the modern Incandescent Flashlight!

:bow:


----------



## ninemm

Thanks for the welcome back Dan! I loved the E1e's. I'll probably be picking one up at some point. Funny how I keep coming back to the same lights over and over. These challenges are very cool/ingenious!


----------



## ASheep

3am yesterday, out the back of a friend's place looking down over a VERY dark gulley. My mate is lighting the gulley up with his NW quark tactical, I told him about this challenge, and then pulled out my E1e. He was amazed at the throw and colour rendition from such a tiny incan! "The Quark looks so pale!!!"

Then I pulled out the IMR-E2... :devil: 

I'm getting that horrible craving for an M6 again... It happens every so often when I use my incans for more than 5 minutes at a time........... help!


----------



## Stress_Test

I think it's freaking awesome that this challenge hit at about the same time as the release of the new Magcharger with multimode electronic control!! 

Carrot, you didn't have anything to do with that, did you???


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> All hail the modern Incandescent Flashlight!
> 
> :bow:


 
Sadly, I cannot. I have to be honest and admit that I was _immediately _reminded as to why inca. lights have fallen out of favor. Took my SF 6P with Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm drop-in, and pulled out the cells from it. I've used the light sporadically since last year (on the same cells). It lives in my jacket-pocket. Still fires up. Took my Streamlight Scorpion, tossed in the same two cells; and I got nothing. For a second, I was worried that my SL Scorpion was damaged. 

Then I remembered . . . 

Just the nature of the beast. Took two fresh CR123 cells, tossed those in; and it fired right up. Sure, the two other cells were not fresh or at 100%, but the Malkoff drop-in is rated at around 470 lumens. And those cells had no problem powering the 6P that housed that malkoff. 470 lumens vs. forget Streamlight's claims because my 65 lumen-rated stock G2 is brighter. So that's 470 vs. less than 65. The 470 lights up, the less-than-65 doesn't. (And of course, there's the limited runtime as well on the inca. Scorpion.)

Yes, once; not too long ago actually, modern-day inca. lights were King of the Hill. For some specialized purposes, they still are. Likely to change in the next few years though as LED emitters continue to become both more powerful and efficient.

My competitive nature won't let me not participate in this challenge. I did have to tighten and thus switch on my iTP A3 EOS while attaching a tiny clip to its tiny keyring. Didn't actually use the beam for anything though. Just switched it on. To be fair, I'll consider Saturday early-morning at 3:30am as the new start to this challenge for me. Fresh Streamlight CR123 cells in my Streamlight Scorpion (very appropriate) as opposed to old SureFire cells. I need to buy more CR123 cells anyway. But to be honest, except for my M-series SureFires and my Wolf-Eyes M90 Rattlesnake; I'm even less likely to use an inca. light than I was before this challenge. And, those models mentioned above get used very rarely as it is. In a month, it'll be a full year since I pulled out my SF M6.

This challenge is like bumping into an old girlfriend that you haven't seen in awhile. You decide to go out for coffee. Have a good time. Wonder why you broke up with her in the first place. Then you grab some dinner, she orders a glass of wine . . . And then you remember how she gets after she's had a few. And you know that after tonight, nothing's going to happen. Sorry carrot, but I got my reminder when I tried to put in a couple of batteries into my Scorpion for the first time in more than quite awhile.


----------



## Chrontius

I not only went all-incan, I went back from the P91 to P90. It has a pleasingly punchy beam, whereas the P91 is ... not quite a wall of light, but a not-too-collimated blast of it. The P90 puts a hole in the dark, though.

Now if I can find that mini-turbohead I misplaced, and a couple primaries to run it, I'll be pretty well set.

Also, I made an offer on a Justrite 8D lantern in pristine condition. With room for 8 D cells in a 2x2x2 block, I'm sure I'll have room for a brick of lithium-ion to run a truly eye-watering hotwire. When I have actual money, I plan to hotwire a Navy "battle lantern" with a Duckworks 35-watt HID... that's incandescent enough, right?


----------



## run4jc

Toohotruk said:


> I almost bought that A2 last night...you beat me to it today though.
> 
> That's OK though, I hope you enjoy it! :thumbsup:



I'll let you know - if it doesn't 'move me' I'll drop you a pm...



ASheep said:


> I'm getting that horrible craving for an M6 again...


Never had the craving for an M6 before, but now curiosity is killing me...must....resist.....



Monocrom said:


> Then I remembered . . .
> 
> This challenge is like bumping into an old girlfriend that you haven't seen in awhile. You decide to go out for coffee. Have a good time. Wonder why you broke up with her in the first place. Then you grab some dinner, she orders a glass of wine . . . And then you remember how she gets after she's had a few. And you know that after tonight, nothing's going to happen. Sorry carrot, but I got my reminder when I tried to put in a couple of batteries into my Scorpion for the first time in more than quite awhile.


 
The analogy is so great....but for me, I never dated 'her'... To ease the pain from the battery gulping nature of some of the incans, I'm using the little blue AW LiFePO4 batteries. Living on the edge perhaps - they charge to a top off level of around 3.3V, but the P60 in my 6P hasn't gone  yet. Hoping the Lumens Factory drop ins will make nice matches to the AW RCR or IMRs...I ordered drop ins rated at either 3.7 or 9V - figure two fresh AWs will power up a 9V incan.

I won't abandon the LED collection - but if only for a short time, this challenge breathed some new life into a hobby that wasn't quite as interesting as before. Oh, sure, there is/was ALWAYS some cool LED light in my pocket or out on the pre-dawn dog walks, but this challenge has me back to shopping eek and enjoying learning again.

But that's just me...I remain a 53 year old "5 year old!"


----------



## Monocrom

Must admit, can't bring myself to sell off my non-super bright inca. lights. And ironically, the lights I usually give away are LED models. There is something classic and even fun in using inca. lights. Sometimes even LED lights go 

If an inca. model burns out, it's far cheaper replacing a bulb than an emitter. And, they love heat. Not an issue at all. With an LED, heat build-up can be a HUGE issue.


----------



## Solscud007

Monocrom, I think the problem is you are using an inferior product. I hate the streamlight scorpion. Scout24 showed me his and a friend of mine had been using his for a long time until I gave him a G2.

Get rid of the scorpion and use a P60, P61, P90, or P91. I cant get enough how well those beams work at night. I thought they were under powered compared to my Kerberos triple or Quark AA. But the quality of the beam is so smooth. Scorpion beams are just awful.


----------



## jellydonut

My only problem with incandescents is their output curve, and corresponding tint ugliness.

I strive for all my incandescent lights to be regulated. As of now, I've got a bunch of A2s, one M6-PhD, and one black sheep, a Mag623, that's waiting for batteries and for JimmyM's PhD-D1 regulators to resume production. ^_^


----------



## Stress_Test

run4jc said:


> I won't abandon the LED collection - but if only for a short time, this challenge breathed some new life into a hobby that wasn't quite as interesting as before. Oh, sure, there is/was ALWAYS some cool LED light in my pocket or out on the pre-dawn dog walks, but this challenge has me back to shopping eek and enjoying learning again.




Ditto to all this. The hobby has grown a little stale for me as of late, so this was something fresh, and I like the idea of a retro old-school challenge. But then, I liked tinkering with the carburetor on my old Pontiac, so maybe I just like to suffer! 


I just ordered another SolarForce L2 (HA black), an 18650 extension tube, 2 AW18650s, and.... wait for it.... a couple of SureFire P90 lamps! I figured if I'm going to be messing around with incans I should at least get something with some punch. The P90s are pricey, but most of the Lumens Factory stuff was out of stock and I'd rather have the SureFire quality anyway, because we all KNOW those are good.


----------



## run4jc

Stress_Test said:


> Ditto to all this. The hobby has grown a little stale for me as of late, so this was something fresh, and I like the idea of a retro old-school challenge. But then, I liked tinkering with the carburetor on my old Pontiac, so maybe I just like to suffer!
> 
> 
> I just ordered another SolarForce L2 (HA black), an 18650 extension tube, 2 AW18650s, and.... wait for it.... a couple of SureFire P90 lamps! I figured if I'm going to be messing around with incans I should at least get something with some punch. The P90s are pricey, but most of the Lumens Factory stuff was out of stock and I'd rather have the SureFire quality anyway, because we all KNOW those are good.



Well, the mailman just dropped a Lumens Factory E06 through my front door mail slot (Lighthound had it in stock)...popped out the P60 and dropped it in...ran straight to my sphere. Not 200 lumen, but the sweetest tinted 148 lumens I ever saw! Stress_Test, I agree with you on the issue of quality and have a P90 on the way from Batteryjunction. Also got a bunch of LF on the way - ordered them directly from the Lumens Factory web site.

Can't wait until dark!


----------



## ninemm

In my experience with LF products is that they seem to be fairly high quality. My 6P is out for delivery. Since oveready has not yet shipped my M61W looks like I will be running with two P60 lights for awhile.


----------



## kelmo

For what its worth, I have an E2x (clipless E2e) w/MN02 and an M3 in my work disaster kit. In my truck I have a M4. 

I'm taking my wife to the coast today and I will take my E2D with me! 

Is Surefire really going to get rid of their incan line?


----------



## Stress_Test

kelmo said:


> Is Surefire really going to get rid of their incan line?


 

I wonder if this is why Lighthound is suddenly selling P60 and P90 lamps? I never remember seeing them on their site before...

Maybe they bought a bunch of surplus for cheap and now their re-selling.


----------



## scout24

Just a quick update... Saw Nick (Solscud007) for breakfast yesterday morning, and he was kind enough to demo for me and then loan me a Kroma tailcap for the weekend. Holy Low Level Incan!!! 6P was at Titan-type lows... I'll try to take some pictures this evening to compare. Dan was looking out for me, too, and jumped on an E1e for me which I should have here Monday! Thank you both! :thumbsup: Old Skool teardrop head E2e on the way as well from the marketplace.... Busy shopping week. I can imagine the 148lm. beam Dan arrived at with the LF dropin, but can't order more toys right now.  Just enjoying the way greens in particular pop out when using these lights. Charging some Tenergy 3v 123's now for the stock E1e lamp.

World's most understanding Wife: "Don't you already have a light like that one?"


----------



## Sparky's Magic

I'm in:
Flashlight of choice; An original round body Fountain Valley 6P and while this is one speed, an FM34 Beam Diffuser is proving most useful.

No two P60 lamps are created equal! I found 6 in my spare parts box, several of which had never been lit and the range in output from pathetic (1 example) to brilliant (1 example) is hard to understand. When they are good, they are very good!

I've had to remove the HDS from right EDC pocket as I had it out a couple of times but no activations.

Thanks carot for this Challenge idea. I, for one, am taking it seriously and enjoying the challenge. :twothumbs


----------



## 325addict

Now, just one day after starting, I realized that the Mag Solitaire I have in my pocket now, still puts out enough light in the dark to see everything. OK, I have to point more in the direction I want as the light output is quite some bit less than that of the LD01, but it is usable and has a FAR better tint than the pale bleuish LED light.
And, best of all, it will run 4+ hours on the just recharged Varta NiMH 1000mAh AAA cell.
Current draw is only 220mA :thumbsup:

I fully agree with all the guys saying the P90 is excellent. I put one in a C2 Centurion, added two AW IMR 16340 cells and off you go :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Indeed, after not even half an hour the fun is over but oh boy.... did I have a good light in that time!
A LED-light would light easily for over 20 hours on the same batteries but will not satisfy the way the P90 equipped C2 does.

I have around five new P90s in stock, because I like them so much. 

The very first Surefire I ever bought, (C3 Centurion HA) has still its original P90 in it. A little black, but still OK. I used it for hours and hours and hours, during more than two years. Well, THAT'S what I call reliability!!
With a run time of nearly an hour and handy size, this is still one of my favorite flashlights.
I've had LED-lights failing in the meantime. Loose ultra-thin wires, play between parts and thus no contact... faults in their electronics... I've seen some faults on LED-lights, not so on my Surefires 
The only thing that can break is the filament of the bulb  
(And somehow, that takes over 2 years of use...)

Timmo.


----------



## Stress_Test

Yeah, led vs. incan is like modern car vs. 60's car.

The led and modern car are fantastic so long as they keep working. In the event they DO fail, then you're pretty much hosed.

Usually the advantages of the led and modern car beat their older opponents... usually....


----------



## run4jc

run4jc said:


> Well, the mailman just dropped a Lumens Factory E06 through my front door mail slot (Lighthound had it in stock)...popped out the P60 and dropped it in...ran straight to my sphere. Not 200 lumen, but the sweetest tinted 148 lumens I ever saw! Stress_Test, I agree with you on the issue of quality and have a P90 on the way from Batteryjunction. Also got a bunch of LF on the way - ordered them directly from the Lumens Factory web site.
> 
> Can't wait until dark!


 
Ok - gave the little blue LiFePO4 batteries a 'top off' charge and tested again. This time - 178 lumen. Sweet!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

run4jc said:


> Ok - gave the little blue LiFePO4 batteries a 'top off' charge and tested again. This times - 178 lumen. Sweet!


 
Well didn't work for me! Flashed yet another P60. That's two in a single day. The first one this morning I was just waking up and went to put a P60 in my Z2 with my new M2 bezel and must have been sleepy enough to forget I had two fresh AWRCR123s... Insta-flash. Then I saw your post so I tried my two blue LiFePO4s and insta-flash.

Drat.


----------



## run4jc

Captain Spaulding said:


> Well didn't work for me! Flashed yet another P60. That's two in a single day. The first one this morning I was just waking up and went to put a P60 in my Z2 with my new M2 bezel and must have been sleepy enough to forget I had two fresh AWRCR123s... Insta-flash. Then I saw your post so I tried my two blue LiFePO4s and insta-flash.
> 
> Drat.


 
Oh man - that stinks!! So sorry! Just fired mine up outside in the dark with no problems. Hey, a chance to try out the higher voltage LF...


----------



## bestcounsel

ive been in! here is my EDC light...

e2e with ole twisty and MN02 bulb....with long clip of course...

Light in weight, 2 hour runtime and small....


----------



## RedLED

It is a bit like returning to shooting chromes (slidefim) after years of digital. They look good when you loupe them on the light box, but you do not want to go back to any type of film. I looked at some of my Sinatra portraits recently shot on chrome, and it does look good. Still, would never give up all my D3X's...

Something to think about in this comparason...I have no film cameras left, and while film is still around, try to find a lab with someone who knows what they are doing? Not easy, very, very few labs even exist today.

I wonder how long Surefire will continue to produce the Incan modules?

I do miss my Hasselblad system, it was fun to use, no light meters, Zeiss lenses, dark slide, film backs. You really had to know what you were you were doing to use these on a professional level, and that was, in a way, what kept us safe from all the GWC'S (Guy's With Camera) and, even worse, MWC"S (Mom's with Cameras).


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> Monocrom, I think the problem is you are using an inferior product. I hate the streamlight scorpion. Scout24 showed me his and a friend of mine had been using his for a long time until I gave him a G2.
> 
> Get rid of the scorpion and use a P60, P61, P90, or P91. I cant get enough how well those beams work at night. I thought they were under powered compared to my Kerberos triple or Quark AA. But the quality of the beam is so smooth. Scorpion beams are just awful.


 
Sadly, I have to agree. Bought my SL Scorpion and my first SF G2 on the same day. Both at Cabela's. Got home, fired them both up. The difference wasn't even close. That was also my very first experience with Emitter Lumens vs. Out-the-Front Lumens. 

The Scorpion's only advantage is that since its reflector is fixed into place, you can carry a spare bulb much easier than you can a spare P60 lamp assembly. True, that's not much. But it is something.


----------



## ASheep

5 days in, 5 sets of cells for my E2e, 4 for my E1e, 2 for my aviator. I'm REALLY missing my ZL H501w at this stage!!! I'm also missing the ultra low on my HDS clicky...
I used the E2e as my bike light the other night, my girlfriend and I were out for a bike ride which was expected to end BEFORE dark, not 30 minutes after... I missed the raw lumens of my D-Mini VX ultra... 

This challenge has really reminded me of the advantages of a BALANCED EDC!!! 

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## carrot

Well yesterday I dropped my C2 on concrete while getting my keys out of my pocket. It lit up fine when I was lighting up my keyhole but today I was using it and one minute it worked and the next minute it refused to light. Luckily I also had my E2e on hand so I am still in the game!


----------



## Solscud007

There is a reason why Surefire makes a shock absorbing head haha.


----------



## run4jc

Well, on my 5th day and still lovin' it. May go longer - many new 'toys' on the way - mainly some high output drop ins from LF China. C2 and another E1E, plus an A2 and an E2E. I have a tendency to go overboard on things....this is no exception. But I'm enjoying it!

My SC600 and SC51 high CRI will arrive soon (shipped from China) - now those two may find some time in the rotation, but for at least a week I'm going to stick with the "CIC"!


----------



## Toohotruk

run4jc said:


> I'll let you know - if it doesn't 'move me' I'll drop you a pm...



Thanks.


----------



## angelofwar

Solscud007 said:


> There is a reason why Surefire makes a shock absorbing head haha.


 
I'm just lucky I guess...my 2 year old decided to use my 6PR as a hammer the other day... I thought for sure, any second, that P60 was gonna go  . Needless to say,after 7-8 wacks on the coffee table, it's still kickin'... So I'm still in.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

I'm still fighting the Good Fight...:twothumbs 





...but I've had a couple of close shaves. It hurt to give up on HDS. EDC. but I'm over it now (?). :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Still going strong. I'll likely beat this challenge, but cannot lie . . . not gonna be easy.


----------



## angelofwar

Sparky's Magic said:


> I'm still fighting the Good Fight...:twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I've had a couple of close shaves. It hurt to give up on HDS. EDC. but I'm over it now (?). :thumbsup:



That's one sexy 6P! A little on the "dull" side as far as finish goes...ME LIKEY!!!


----------



## edc3

I got my E1E in the mail yesterday. Between my Solitaire, the E1E and C2/6P/Wolf Eyes lights, my basic lighting needs are met. I gave away my only incan headlamp a couple of years ago, so tonight I wore the E1E on the bill of my Surefire cap to fill the role of headlamp while helping my daughter find bugs for a science project. It's a great little light, especially with the F04 on the front of it.


----------



## ZMZ67

Well, I was able to use incans all last week with the exception of a UV light so technically that disqualifies me.I just don't have any other portable UV source other than LED.All my other flashlight usage has been with incans.I didn't have to change any batteries but the penlight I used the most is pretty weak.I am going through today yet to complete my week anyway as it has been an interesting experience after using/EDCing LED lights for so long.I will definately go back to my normal usage after today though!There are times when only an incan will do but there are too many practical advantages with LEDs for me to stick to incans all the time.With the availability of good neutral warm LED lights like my Malkoff MD2/M60W and Quark 1X123W I am sure LEDs will continue to dominate in my flashlight usage.I will still use incans from time to time as no LED can quite duplicate the ability of incans to render colors and provide contrast.


----------



## [email protected]

Solscud007 said:


> Get rid of the scorpion and use a P60, P61, P90, or P91. I cant get enough how well those beams work at night. I thought they were under powered compared to my Kerberos triple or Quark AA. But the quality of the beam is so smooth. *Scorpion beams are just awful.*




Seeing as they're not the same beam profile it's not a fair comparison, the Scorpion has a broad floody beam whereas the 6P has a punchier (tighter) focus with an acceptable peripheral corona :thumbsup:



A couple of days into this challenge has reminded me just how truely inadequate the output of a 3D Maglight really is, not having the necessary illumination depth/punch had me feeling a little "exposed" when conducting my nightly (door rattle) patrols, teamed up with the floody Scorpion (which was great for short-medium range) equated to a barely adequate equipment level.

The next shift was a blast as I'd swapped over to a Strion kitted Aviator & Ultrastinger permitting me to be able to reach out into the darkness with ease (and barely resist the comical lightsabre comedy routine).

The Alaskan guide continues to serve adequately in the role of daily EDC although the 50Lm output (reduced slightly by the use of a 17670) is noticeable...


----------



## MWClint

after 3 days of using the HO-E1R in the Peak, it's about the same ammount of light i use on my standard edc lights at work, so far im golden... 
runtime is a tad shorter..but not a problem.


----------



## Solscud007

I had a day of weakness last saturday, Judgement day. Just to "Be Prepared" I wanted to have the lights I trust with me. I swapped out the P61 in my DARPA for the Kerberos triple and pocketed my trusty Titan T1A and Quark Ti AA with 14500.

I only used the Titan once in the theater on Saturday. The day was obviously uneventful and after 6pm I went back to using incans.

I did not want to be left during the rapture with incans haha.

This challenge was perfect timing as I had sent out my 1.5 week old Sunwayman V10A for a bore job to fit 17500s. 

I cant wait to get it back and get more run time. 

The incan challenge makes me appreciate my E2E teardrop more for the size, however I worry about using primaries in it. Using a 18650 in my Darpa P61 body provides comfort that it will have a longer runtime and that i can recharge the cell.


----------



## oldways

*I did not want to be left during the rapture with incans*

Only incand light in Heaven. no artificial led allowed there!!!!


----------



## Solscud007

oldways said:


> *I did not want to be left during the rapture with incans*
> 
> Only incand light in Heaven. no artificial led allowed there!!!!


 

Darn it. I missed that part in the bible haha. I remember I had a chemistry teacher in highschool who analyzed parts of the bible to find contradictions. He had compared descriptions of Heaven to descriptions of hell. And guess what? Heaven is technically hotter than hell. There is a description of heaven being brighter than a given number of suns. Well the temperature and brightness of the Sun is a given number so all you have to do is multiply the multiplier. then compare that number to the description of hell and it turns out that Heaven is hotter.


----------



## nbp

I jumped headlong into the 5mm challenge, defeated it, and enjoyed it. I'm not sure that I can commit 100% to this challenge. :shakehead

However, I do intend to use this opportunity to give incans some much needed attention in the nbp rotation. I popped in a P60 in exchange for the P60L in one of my G2Ls, I loaded up my ROP with Eneloops, and I put 'Loops and a pink post-it note diffuser-a-la-scout on a hot pink mini-mag. 

*Immediate impressions:*

My ROP still makes me smile. 

The P60 has the whitest white beam of any of my lights. Picked out the LA with the best stippling, _very_ clean beam. oo:

The "pink mule" creates a zero hotspot, rosy flood of light. I am actually looking forward to trying this as a bedside light. It don't look pretty from the outside, but it just might work. :huh:


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> . . . and it turns out that Heaven is hotter.



LOL

Go to Alaska during Summer. You will find that the Sun is extremely bright. But you'll still freeze to death if you strip down to just a pair of swim trunks.


----------



## Kestrel

Away from home on travel at the moment, I'm going to have to rummage around the flashlight box when I get back. Although I love a challenge, I'm not sure if I can pull this one off. I don't know if I have any P90's to pair with my LiIons, and I'd honestly have a hard time burning a pair of my reserve CR123's for the P60's I have lying around - no more guilt-free lumens.

I _think_ I have everything to put together a ROP (again, w/ 2x LiIon).

But setting up a satisfactory pocket-EDC will be a bear - if I had a P60-type module that could run from one or two liIons, I'd be set ... :-(


----------



## nbp

First issue with carrying the G2 to work tonight: how do I carry it? It's kinda big. So I rigged up this cool clippy deal to suspend it in my front pocket and keep it from falling over. (And managed to take a really good pic of it too, if I do say so myself.)








The problem was that it was still big and bulgy in my pocket. I didn't like that. So in a fit of frustration I just pulled it out and shoved it in my back pocket next to my wallet. Perfect!! It is just the right size to slide in there next to the wallet and it can't fall over either. I decided I liked that and left it. (Sorry ladies, you don't get a pic of that configuration...not unless you ask reaaal nice-like. :naughty: )

Anyways, it's been working out pretty well so far tonight, pulled the G2 out to find a skid in the dark warehouse after everyone left, it really did a nice job, plenty of throw for that purpose. 

Only caveat: sitting on the light at times provides opportunities for accidental activation. And incans get hottttt.


----------



## carrot

I have immensely enjoyed this challenge and I think I will be carrying my E2e or C2 through the next week. In any case, the next challenge will be announced a week from tomorrow so plenty of time for people to finish this challenge or attempt the 5mm one. 

Biggest lessons learned for me was: don't drop them, and that ~60m of runtime is not a huge issue: I have not had to replace the batteries in my C2 while using it exclusively this week, since I mostly used it for momentary or very short periods of lighting. I may have to order another E2e to keep pristine while I (ab)use this one. I have really been appreciating the gorgeous P60 beam, but the E2e's beam is not too shabby either, in fact very pleasant to use and a wonderful golden warm color. When I have time between challenges I'd also like to take the A2 out of retirement for a good spin too.


----------



## Lego995743

I found my surefire 3p for this.


----------



## [email protected]

Lego995743 said:


> I found my surefire 3p for this.


 
I wish I had a Surefire 3P for this challenge LOL


----------



## Solscud007

I have a 3P but prefer the Eseries or suck it up and pocket my Darpa 18650 Kroma body.


----------



## Toohotruk

I've been using a Minimag with a Streamlight TwinTask bulb and a couple of eneloops, a Solitaire with a Duraloop, my 2D ROP filled with 6 eneloops (I need to use this light more often, it's an amazing beast!), and my C2 loaded with a P60. I was doing pretty well, then in the middle of the night last night, I didn't think about it and I automatically grabbed my 1AA Quark to go to the bathroom. 

I might start over, but I really do miss my LEDs for runtime and brightness in a small package.


----------



## angelofwar

Solscud007 said:


> I have a 3P but prefer the Eseries or suck it up and pocket my Darpa 18650 Kroma body.



I want a DARPA Body...:mecry:


----------



## nbp

"Pink mule" FTW! You guys should try this postie diffuser, it's really good! Way better than the stock beam from a minimag. :sick2:


----------



## ASheep

Okay I learned two things this week: 

1) Incans are excellent, and I still love them; but they need to be used in conjunction with LEDs for maximum awesome!
2) Don't go on CPFMP when you miss your high output LEDs, and your head is full of warm incan goodness... You will leave with an M6... (that's right, I caved)

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Monocrom

Good news! . . . Plenty of rechargeable options for the M6.


----------



## Solscud007

angelofwar said:


> I want a DARPA Body...:mecry:


 

Sorry man. they are really hard to find. I only lucked out cause DaFabricata got one from a lot deal. And he traded it to me. I lucked out too cause the model DEF3C is for a Turbo Kroma with white, blue, IR leds. Which my PKEF head is. So I was able to make a true DARPA DEF3C using my PKEF head.


----------



## scout24

Had breakfast with Solscud yesterday and he had his M6 with him... I controlled myself and passed on using it. E series, and P60 hosts are good for me for now. Have to charge the Eneloop in my Minimag AAA today when I get home, it is getting noticeably dimmer through the pink stickynote diffuser. I'm figuring better than an hour's use so far for this challenge. Got new E1E in the mail yesterday (Thanks again, Dan!) And can't believe how far that little 15lm baby throws! Much more focused than my other E head... Over in the Marketplace, there is a WTS thread for some GITD diffuser film, I'm going to try some on my 3p for a floody around- the- house light. This has been a really fun challenge, looking forward to Carrot's next one!


----------



## Cataract

Some of you guys are hard on yourselves... disqualifying yourself for using a UV LED?? unless there was another way around, I don't count that as cheating. I've had to use UV LED's and a TK15 with a filter for some testing that couldn't wait for a week and still count myself in (had to do the testing with the exact lights that are going to be used), simply because whenever I needed just a flashlight, I've used either my Strion or 6P/P60. I've been enjoying the color rendition and depth peception, but I seriously miss clickie's and multi-modes. After tonight, I'll be back to my usual LED's, but will probably keep one of the incans out to do some actual perception comparisons.


----------



## WadeF

Glad to say I passed this challenge. It was fun to only use incans, which haven't seen much use with all the LED flashlights I have. What surprised me is the incan I used the most wasn't my Surefire E2e, but my Lumens Factory 2xAAA pen light! I believe this was a free gift I got from Lumens Factory for ordering bulbs from them. This was something I stashed in a drawer soon after receiving it. Once I couldn't use my low output LED flashlights, it took on that role. While it is all spot, no spill, it got me through the week. It actually throws pretty well and can easily light things up across multiple rooms. I also liked that it easily clipped into my pocket. 

Here's a beam shot as I'm using it to light up my stairs:


----------



## ringzero

This is easy for me, just revert back to my old EDC lights:

1. Mag Solitaire

2. Streamlight PocketMate

Solitaire was my keychain EDC for many years, and did fine for my needs most of the time. I still have four working Solitaires.

For more throw and output I also EDCed a StreamLight PocketMate penlight in my shirt pocket or briefcase. Twisty head 2AAA with a decent reflector and pocket clip. Enough output and throw for situations where the Solitaire was insufficient.

.


----------



## scout24

My growing but DONE FOR NOW E-series family. Carried the E1E by itself to work today... no backup light, no extra cells... It was a leap of faith for a dedicated LED Guy... It's amazing to me what this will light up at the rated 15 lumens. 35-40 yards across the street from my front door to the treeline, no problem with identifying things at that distance. Would brighter at that distance be better? Sure! But it reaches that far. Under hoods in daylight and under cars in the air all day, enough light for my needs. Again, more would not hurt sometimes, but workable. And the color rendition is fantastic. Definitely a newfound appreciation this week for our incandescent roots.  Such a slick little light. Charging a 3v Tenergy RCR as we speak to run it on tomorrow. Thanks again, Dan for sniping this light for me!


----------



## nbp

I will fail for sure tomorrow as another member's Haiku xp-g warm will be arriving at my door. He has very very very kindly offered to let me test drive it over the long weekend to see how I like it. If things go well, I might be sending Don an email soon....

It will be a fun way to fail. :devil:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Ok, Im ready to start this challenge!

My two incan black beauties. I should be able to make a week with both of these. Just a P60 in the M2 head while waiting on a P91.


----------



## Echo63

Getting ready to start my Incan challenge.
It's going to be hard, as my nice shiny new muyshondt TI aeon just arrived, and will be carried on a neck lanyard.
But for a week I am going to try and get by with just incans, using my 6p, and Strion as EDC lights, and my M4 and M6 as reach out and touch something lights.
M3 will stay as my bump in the night light.

Batteries are charging at the moment, this should be a good test

Heres a few of the beastys i will be running





6P, M3, M6, M4, A2 

and the light that will make this challenge very difficult





And a pic of one of the Coolest Incans


----------



## Monocrom

Still going strong. But you guys have no clue how much I wished I had my M6 just awhile ago. A pathetic Paris Hilton wannabe in a Nissan Xterra driving with her brights on, right behind me for several miles. Didn't know that's who was driving when I finally got fed up and decided to point out the obvious to the driver. She didn't even say a word. Had an indignant look on her face. Completely clueless. Would have enjoyed grabbing my M6 and giving her a taste of what I had to put up with for several miles.

You know, you need a license just to braid hair in many states. But two idiots can easily get together and create a few more of their kind. If that driver had been a dude, I wouldn't have been nearly as nice while pointing out the obvious.


----------



## 1pt21

scout24 said:


> My growing but DONE FOR NOW E-series family. Carried the E1E by itself to work today... no backup light, no extra cells... It was a leap of faith for a dedicated LED Guy... It's amazing to me what this will light up at the rated 15 lumens. 35-40 yards across the street from my front door to the treeline, no problem with identifying things at that distance. Would brighter at that distance be better? Sure! But it reaches that far. Under hoods in daylight and under cars in the air all day, enough light for my needs. Again, more would not hurt sometimes, but workable. And the color rendition is fantastic. Definitely a newfound appreciation this week for our incandescent roots.  Such a slick little light. Charging a 3v Tenergy RCR as we speak to run it on tomorrow.



Wait... Pardon my ignorance, but you can run a 3v rcr on the stock E1e bulb without an instaflash???

Thanks for any info!


--Paul


----------



## scout24

Paul- Perhaps ignorance on my part, being new to this... but so far so good in the E1E and E2 executive with 2xTenergy 3v... I used the E1E a few times this morning before reading your post with the stock bulb, and the executive last night around the house since the beam is a bit more floody with no problems... Tenergy 900ma RCR123A 3.0v, blue, that were purchased at Batteryjunction last year to run my Miox water purifier. If I'm just lucky, someone please let me know! I don't want to cook bulbs... I'll probably use this setup 15-20 times today for about a half hour of runtime, and report back. If I'm off base, someone please set me straight!


----------



## Monocrom

Generally with RCR123 cells, each one is rated at 3.7v.

With primary CR123 cells, each one is 3.0v.

A company like SureFire makes their single-cell bulbs to run off of a single primary. Thus, 3.0v. Sometimes, someone new to the hobby will toss in a 3.7v RCR123 cell into their E1E. Not a good idea. 

However, some RCR123 cells are 3.0v. Using one of those shouldn't produce any problems since the voltage is the proper one for the bulb.


----------



## scout24

Thanks, Monocrom. These are definitely 3.0v, still working fine...


----------



## Chongker

Hmmmm, thought the voltages are (open circuit/nominal):

Primary - 3.0V/2.4V 
LiCo RCR123A - 4.2V/3.6V
LiFePO4 - 3.6V/3.0V

So the nominal voltage of "3.0V" rechargeables should be slightly higher than a primary, but maybe still low enough that the stock E1E bulb can still handle it?

As a side note, I've got an LF bulb in my E1E that can handle a regular RCR123A, so I'm good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract

Well, my IFE2 arrived yesterday. Couldn't help but take the batteries out of my P60 and give it a try. I still used the P60 for lighting NEEDS until I reached the full 7 days, around 6 p.m. then it went straight downhill... Had to play with the new light and go try out my new flashlight holders for the bike


----------



## run4jc

Monocrom said:


> Still going strong. But you guys have no clue how much I wished I had my M6 just awhile ago. A pathetic Paris Hilton wannabe in a Nissan Xterra driving with her brights on, right behind me for several miles. ...
> You know, you need a license just to braid hair in many states.



I almost spewed my coffee on this one!! Are you sure she didn't have DC plates? I just had an idea - I want to get one of those cheap high candlepower 12V search lights and position it on the rear deck of my car. Then when someone does what you just described, plug that light in just for a sec and give 'em a taste of their own medicine. Before you say it, I know I'd be the one getting in trouble, but it sure would be great to see their face (literally) light up!



scout24 said:


> Paul- Perhaps ignorance on my part, being new to this... but so far so good in the E1E and E2 executive with 2xTenergy 3v... I used the E1E a few times this morning before reading your post with the stock bulb, and the executive last night around the house since the beam is a bit more floody with no problems... Tenergy 900ma RCR123A 3.0v, blue, that were purchased at Batteryjunction last year to run my Miox water purifier. If I'm just lucky, someone please let me know! I don't want to cook bulbs... I'll probably use this setup 15-20 times today for about a half hour of runtime, and report back. If I'm off base, someone please set me straight!


 


Monocrom said:


> Generally with RCR123 cells, each one is rated at 3.7v.
> 
> With primary CR123 cells, each one is 3.0v.
> 
> A company like SureFire makes their single-cell bulbs to run off of a single primary. Thus, 3.0v. Sometimes, someone new to the hobby will toss in a 3.7v RCR123 cell into their E1E. Not a good idea.
> 
> However, some RCR123 cells are 3.0v. Using one of those shouldn't produce any problems since the voltage is the proper one for the bulb.


 


Chongker said:


> Hmmmm, thought the voltages are (open circuit/nominal):
> 
> Primary - 3.0V/2.4V
> LiCo RCR123A - 4.2V/3.6V
> LiFePO4 - 3.6V/3.0V
> 
> So the nominal voltage of "3.0V" rechargeables should be slightly higher than a primary, but maybe still low enough that the stock E1E bulb can still handle it?
> 
> As a side note, I've got an LF bulb in my E1E that can handle a regular RCR123A, so I'm good to go :thumbsup:



I've been running AW LiFePO4 batteries exclusively in a 6P with either a stock P60 or a Lumens Factory EO6 - the batteries measure 3.3V right off the charger. No problems - and bear in mind that I am aware of the chance for a . None yet! If they do, C'est la vie. It's worth it to me to take the chance, and no worries yet.

Likewise in an E1E with the stock lamp. No issues. I'm not endorsing this - sure as I did, someone would have a different experience than I and be replacing a bulb...

This afternoon 3 P90s will show up and I will drop one in the C2 that is showing with them, and immediately feed it 2 AW RCRs...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

1pt21 said:


> Wait... Pardon my ignorance, but you can run a 3v rcr on the stock E1e bulb without an instaflash???
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> 
> 
> --Paul


 


scout24 said:


> Paul- Perhaps ignorance on my part, being new to this... but so far so good in the E1E and E2 executive with 2xTenergy 3v... I used the E1E a few times this morning before reading your post with the stock bulb, and the executive last night around the house since the beam is a bit more floody with no problems... Tenergy 900ma RCR123A 3.0v, blue, that were purchased at Batteryjunction last year to run my Miox water purifier. If I'm just lucky, someone please let me know! I don't want to cook bulbs... I'll probably use this setup 15-20 times today for about a half hour of runtime, and report back. If I'm off base, someone please set me straight!


 


Monocrom said:


> Generally with RCR123 cells, each one is rated at 3.7v.
> 
> With primary CR123 cells, each one is 3.0v.
> 
> A company like SureFire makes their single-cell bulbs to run off of a single primary. Thus, 3.0v. Sometimes, someone new to the hobby will toss in a 3.7v RCR123 cell into their E1E. Not a good idea.
> 
> However, some RCR123 cells are 3.0v. Using one of those shouldn't produce any problems since the voltage is the proper one for the bulb.


 


Chongker said:


> Hmmmm, thought the voltages are (open circuit/nominal):
> 
> Primary - 3.0V/2.4V
> LiCo RCR123A - 4.2V/3.6V
> LiFePO4 - 3.6V/3.0V
> 
> So the nominal voltage of "3.0V" rechargeables should be slightly higher than a primary, but maybe still low enough that the stock E1E bulb can still handle it?
> 
> As a side note, I've got an LF bulb in my E1E that can handle a regular RCR123A, so I'm good to go :thumbsup:



Boy, I would like to run one of my AW blue 3V LiFePO4 cells in my E1e, but after blowing 2 P60's with 2 X 3V LiFePO4... Im a little nervous and dont have a spare E1e bulb... Maybe I will try the "leap of faith" when I get home tonight. If I blow it, it will be hard to finish up this weekly challenge with only my Z2/M2 P60...

Chongker, which LF bulb are you using in your E1e that works with an RCR123?


----------



## run4jc

I shared this with Scout24 and he asked if I would post it, so here goes. Disclaimer: I make no claims of accuracy for my home made integrating sphere, but as I have posted over and over, the RELATIVE readings cannot be argued. Controlled conditions, different lights. That simple.

So having just received a few parts, I thought I'd test a few things based upon a request from Greg. Here are the simple results - quite surprising!

The batteries I used...
Surefire 2.98V (both)
LiFePO4 - 3.23 (both)
AW RCR - 4.14 and 4.11

And the test - two hosts, an old 6P and a new C2 that I modded with an Oveready McClicky kit.
NEW C2/P60/primaries - 102 lumen (I kid you not)
6P/Lumens Factory EO6/primaries - 78 lumen (I kid you not)
6P/Lumens Factory EO6/AW LiFePO4 - 148 lumen (down a bit from the last test at 172)
C2/P90/AWRCR - 171 lumen

Just fyi to my brothers and sisters on CPF! Looks like that P90/2xRCR combo will be getting a lot of use!


----------



## nbp

102 lm from a P60?!?! That's crazy! Do you have any other P60 LAs laying around that you could run to see if they are all similar? That would really be interesting if that was the norm as opposed to just a freak occurrence. :wow:


----------



## run4jc

I know - crazy, right? Saw your post and thought, "good idea!" And yes, I have another P60 but as luck would have it, it won't light. Looks like the filament is okay - it just won't light. The functioning one still lit at 102 and dropped to around 98 after a minute. I am going to order a few more P60s to have around and will certainly try them when they come! 



nbp said:


> 102 lm from a P60?!?! That's crazy! Do you have any other P60 LAs laying around that you could run to see if they are all similar? That would really be interesting if that was the norm as opposed to just a freak occurrence. :wow:


----------



## fivemega

nbp said:


> 102 lm from a P60?!?! That's crazy! :wow:



*102 Lumens from P60 is normal.
Manufacturer 60 Lumens is average from 2 primary in an hour run time. Obviously starting few minutes is much brighter.
When you overvolt and overdrive it by 2 rechargeable, it will be even brighter. So 102 Lumens by 2 fully rechargeables are not unbelieveable or surprizing but will drop slowly after few minutes of run.*


----------



## SgtCuts

scout24 said:


> My growing but DONE FOR NOW E-series family. Carried the E1E by itself to work today... no backup light, no extra cells... It was a leap of faith for a dedicated LED Guy... It's amazing to me what this will light up at the rated 15 lumens. 35-40 yards across the street from my front door to the treeline, no problem with identifying things at that distance. Would brighter at that distance be better? Sure! But it reaches that far. Under hoods in daylight and under cars in the air all day, enough light for my needs. Again, more would not hurt sometimes, but workable. And the color rendition is fantastic. Definitely a newfound appreciation this week for our incandescent roots.  Such a slick little light. Charging a 3v Tenergy RCR as we speak to run it on tomorrow. Thanks again, Dan for sniping this light for me!



Hey Scout I really like that E2E and its clip is it custom or can that clip kit be bought somewhere? Also how did you remove the clip by the head?


----------



## rockingthe2

Well this finishes up my week for the Incan Challange, I'm so glad I had my G2 with me last night as we had some pretty rough storms in the area and I had to go get a stranded friend some gas and check damage on my girlfriends house. If any of you care to read I have a post about it here: http://rockingthe2.blogspot.com/2011/05/very-glad-i-had-my-surefire-g2-today.html 
Anyways, here are some celebratory pictures!
G2 with some loaded AR-15 Magazines: 




Just playing around with some props...




G2 with its skinny sister




And finally a baller shot, poor execution but I'm going to redo this picture later


----------



## scout24

SgtCuts- McGizmo Ti pocketclip available from Don. If you email and ask nicely, I'm relatively sure he would sell you one with screws. Alternately, available from the Sandwich Shoppe. I've bought a bunch from them, should still be available. I drilled and tapped the SF Z68 tailcap myself, takes all of about five minutes. Stock pocketclip pushed right out once the O-ring was removed... Works nice with E1E body as well, I'll put a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## Solscud007

scout24 said:


> SgtCuts- McGizmo Ti pocketclip available from Don. If you email and ask nicely, I'm relatively sure he would sell you one with screws. Alternately, available from the Sandwich Shoppe. I've bought a bunch from them, should still be available. I drilled and tapped the SF Z68 tailcap myself, takes all of about five minutes. Stock pocketclip pushed right out once the O-ring was removed... Works nice with E1E body as well, I'll put a pic up tomorrow.



I concur. Greg has modified a few of my lights with those clips. Love them. He probably positioned the clip opposite of the stock clip position.


----------



## don.gwapo

Hey, I can use our old Oveready, ooops... Eveready again that sitting on the closet years ago. .


----------



## edc3

I successfully completed the challenge on Tuesday evening, but didn't use any LED lights until the next night. It was a lot of fun and I got a new light out of it, but I'm not sure I learned anything new. I already knew I liked incan tint better than LED. Likewise I already knew that I like the efficiency, durability and versatility of LEDs - it was wonderful to pick up my High CRI Clicky again last night and have the huge range of output at the click of a switch instead of having three lights to get 1,15 & 60 lumens. I'm a little sad that some of these great old lights are being discontinued. In my opinion they are still very useful. If the trickle of neutral/warm/High CRI leds becomes a wave perhaps I'll leave my incans in the drawer, but for the time being they'll still get some use. Thanks to Carrot for the challenge. I'm interested to see what the next one is...


----------



## run4jc

I, too, 'finished' yesterday, although I am far from finished. Unlike so many of the more experienced members of the forum, my experiences with incandescent lights were minimal to non-existent. This challenge allowed me experience something 'new' (albeit old to most.) 

But I'm not done. I went nuts and ordered a bunch of stuff - various new Surefire lights, Lumens Factory bulbs/engines, etc., and although I'll be using my incans during the evenings (when I need a very low level light), I expect that an incan will almost always accompany me on my morning dog walks. Maybe a Clicky for backup - or maybe another incan - but I've come to love the smooth, warm beam - the way it makes the colors pop along the wooded path where I walk my dogs. Of course, the days are getting so long that you have to stay up later or get up really early to even be able to enjoy the lights, but up early I am, and enjoy the lights I do. Debating right now over whether or not to pick up one of the FM hosts and 1499 bulbs like my buddy Scout24 did. We'll see.

**Update - FM host and 5 bulbs on the way...couldn't resist** :nana:

So, the challenge was fun - and I remained 100% incandescent throughout - but I expect to remain about 75-80% incan going forward! As many others have already said, "Thanks, Carrot, for the challenge!"


----------



## Captain Spaulding

edc3 said:


> Thanks to Carrot for the challenge. I'm interested to see what the next one is...



I heard the next challenge is going to be road flares only.


----------



## edc3

Captain Spaulding said:


> I heard the next challenge is going to be road flares only.
> 
> I'm in. :naughty:


----------



## run4jc

Time to go shopping...:devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Captain Spaulding said:


> I heard the next challenge is going to be road flares only.


 
Close. Give you one guess what it'll be . . . :candle:


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Monocrom said:


> Close. Give you one guess what it'll be . . . :candle:


FIRE ON A STICK!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Monocrom said:


> Close. Give you one guess what it'll be . . . :candle:



Curly birthday candles... the kind that re-light upon blowing them out?


----------



## kelmo

Captain Spaulding said:


> I heard the next challenge is going to be road flares only.


 
Don't go near the Roseville Galleria!!!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

kelmo said:


> Don't go near the Roseville Galleria!!!



Hahaha, thats funny!  probably not so much for the people outside of the local Sacramento Valley area, but I found it hilarious!





Always cool to see other locals on here...


----------



## Cataract

Me like fire on a stick! not sure they would let me use that on a production floor with magnesium airplane parts....

Sparkle Candles!

(I was looking for sparklers, but this is way cooler)


----------



## scout24

Here's my E1E, stock bulb, Tenergy 3v, and Z68 tailcap with clip. A bit bigger than the stock setup, but totally secure bezel down carry in my pocket. I LOVE the stock form factor, just hate digging for it when needed... I realize the warnings about poofing lamp assys. but two days so far, about 40 minutes runtime in short bursts of 10 seconds to 1 minute, with no problems. Several 5 minute or so runs thrown in as well. Tailcap totally changes the feel of the light in your hand, I'm leaning toward keeping it this way. About 1/8 to 1/4" longer than a McGizmo mule as it sits. Notice my friendly neighborhood rabbit top right in the pictures, I startled it coming out for pictures, it sat stock still the whole time.  E2e w/ HO E2R for 110lm with 2xIMR and G2/P90 2xRCR (and a clicky!) for comparison...


----------



## Stress_Test

Hah, it's funny that rabbits just freeze like that, isn't it? It seems crazy, but I have seen some proof that this does help hide them from predators. There was a rabbit about that size, sitting in some low juniper bushes, in plain sight. There were three people out there, and two dogs. The dogs could obviously smell that there was a rabbit there somewhere, and they were tracking all around the patio and planter area trying to home in on the rabbit, and it just sat frozen for a minute or two while we were all within like 10 feet of each other. There were a couple of times where the dogs were probably sniffing within two feet of the rabbit but they literally couldn't see it right there! Finally we decided to hold the dogs, and then one of us gave the rabbit a nudge in the rear. I guess it finally decided then that we could see it, and it took off at high speed! I think the dogs were a bit miffed at us that we let it get away.


----------



## [email protected]

Monocrom said:


> Close. Give you one guess what it'll be . . . :candle:




I was actually hoping for a hybrid flashlight challenge next, you know the Incandescent/LED combo units we're familiar with although slightly rarer than regular flashlights I suppose a dual EDC (one 5mm LED light + 1 incan) would be an acceptable compromise...


So what do you think guys? anyone? carrot? :devil:


----------



## angelofwar

I'm thinking of "Lumen Challenges"...so we learn to appreciate how valuable 15 lumens are, and how overkill 150 lumens can be. May a <50 lumens challenge, then a <100 lumen challenge, and then a >100 and >200 lumen challenge??? Something to that effect?

While I did participate in the incan challenge, my current job and family life didn't allow me to enjoy it as much as I had anticipated. But, I have, and had, a decent respect for incans all along, and I always EDC one in my work bag, and bust it out regularly for use, so mine get plenty of runtime. I can't wait for my next caving expedition...2 R/C P60 set-ups and 4 spare B65's = 5.5 hours of free incan goodness in a cave! Caves are the best place for incans BTW! It was fun carrot! Looking forward to the next "challenge"!


----------



## edc3

[email protected] said:


> I was actually hoping for a hybrid flashlight challenge next, you know the Incandescent/LED combo units we're familiar with although slightly rarer than regular flashlights I suppose a dual EDC (one 5mm LED light + 1 incan) would be an acceptable compromise...
> 
> 
> So what do you think guys? anyone? carrot? :devil:



That's a horrible idea. I must resist the temptation to buy an A2.


----------



## [email protected]

edc3 said:


> That's a horrible idea. I must resist the temptation to buy an A2.




Why oh why? you know you *NEED* one! :nana:



I had the opportunity to reacquaint myself with my A2, try out a high output Lumens Factory bulb and finally retrofit a FM Strion kit (with SL Strion bulb)... my oh my was that a blast! 


So yeah... did I mention you *NEED* one?


----------



## ASheep

I really like the Hybrid challenge idea, it would give me an excuse to fiddle with different LEDs in my A2's onion ring!

The lumen challenge is also a great idea, CPFer's often forget the value of using as few lumens as possible for their needs. (Also it'll let me use my dedicated "low light", an 85Tr twisty)

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## [email protected]

ASheep said:


> I really like the Hybrid challenge idea, it would give me an excuse to fiddle with different LEDs in my A2's onion ring!




Thanks! and yes I regret that onion ring is the only mod my A2 lacks at this point... still would be an interesting undertaking nonetheless :thumbsup:


----------



## ASheep

[email protected] said:


> Thanks! and yes I regret that onion ring is the only mod my A2 lacks at this point... still would be an interesting undertaking nonetheless :thumbsup:


 
You should seriously think about getting one for your A2, it completely transforms it!
I have a Lumens Factory high output bulb paired with amber LEDs set to a fairly low level, which makes for a great combination. I also have UV, yellow, green, white and some ultra dim reds. The onion ring just takes the versatility of the aviator up a notch, by giving the choice of colour and output.

One of the hardest parts about this incan challenge was having my A2 without the LED ring!!!

Thanks carrot for dreaming this one up, I look forward to future challenges!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## edc3

[email protected] said:


> Why oh why? you know you *NEED* one! :nana:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the opportunity to reacquaint myself with my A2, try out a high output Lumens Factory bulb and finally retrofit a FM Strion kit (with SL Strion bulb)... my oh my was that a blast!
> 
> 
> So yeah... did I mention you *NEED* one?



I don't really NEED one, but I've wanted one for a long time. Or maybe I need one. I don't know. :thinking:


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Captain Spaulding said:


> I heard the next challenge is going to be road flares only.



Good one Captain! Almost as good as the member who wanted to do the 5mm. challenge with a 3x5mm light with half discharged cells.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

Nope...the flare would be much more exciting. :naughty:


----------



## [email protected]

edc3 said:


> I don't really NEED one, but I've wanted one for a long time. Or maybe I need one. I don't know. :thinking:




Yeah sure you do... you *NEED* an A2 Aviator (before they're all gone) :thumbsup:





ASheep said:


> You should seriously think about getting one for your A2, it completely transforms it!



Yeah I figured it would... I work odd shifts and never seem to get around to lodging an order before Koala's all sold out again


----------



## Monocrom

LOL !

The combo LED/Inca. Challenge wouldn't be much of one. That's like having to endure the hardship of being massaged by one Super-model, while another one brings you a sandwich.

"Oh no! You mean I'll have to carry and use my SF A2 for a week? How will I possibly manage that??" 

For those unlucky enough not to own an A2 . . . Buy an A2.

(Streamlight makes similar models that are LED/Inca., but we don't talk about those.)


----------



## Echo63

Tonight could be a challenge.
I put my SL Strion onto charge, and left for work without it.
So I still have my normal EDC lights, but the only Incan I brought with me is the M6, with IMR-M3T bulb.

If I need a light tonight it will be a very bright one.
Hope I get a chance to get home and grab the Strion before I need a light.

EDIT - still passing the challenge, the only time I needed a light, I needed something bright with good throw - the M6 was overkill though.


----------



## calipsoii

edc3 said:


> That's a horrible idea. I must resist the temptation to buy an A2.


 
Don't resist, it's an amazing light. Buy one and I'll make you some different color rings for it. :devil:


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Someday I hope I will have the dough to spare to pick up a Strion kit and Onion ring for my A2. Maybe I'll just trade someone a light for it at some point. That would be a real way to revitalize my use of the only Incan I still own.


----------



## run4jc

calipsoii said:


> Don't resist, it's an amazing light. Buy one and I'll make you some different color rings for it. :devil:



I'm in! Used A2 due to be delivered tomorrow from Marketplace - new one from OpticsHQ post over in the Marketplace. LA Policegear has them on close out PLUS an extra 10% discount for the Memorial Day weekend. I ordered one onion ring from Koala - calipsoii - you make them? I'd like another...


----------



## Solscud007

I lent my A2 to Scout24. I do need a FM strion kit and onion ring set. But im poor.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

I'm still in the game and finding that the 6P can do most, if not all, tasks; which begs the question, why did I buy those other few dozen 'lights...flashaholism?...insanity?...the quest for knowledge? My significant other half is convinced that 'insanity' fits the bill.


----------



## Chrontius

How about a carbide lantern challenge next? I hear Mike of "Mike Lites" is starting up manufacturing again real soon now. 

I dunno if it's been a whole week without using LEDs (I cheated on a UV source, and once I used a HelmetLight to make a midnight bathroom run. I don't consider this a disqualification.) but it could have been more than a week. I suspect I'll get better runtime out of a topped-up incan rechargeable than the LEDs I use normally. I forgot how good the P90 is and how wide the P91's hot spot is. I also forgot why I don't use most of my incans - I don't have a single primary 123 left in this house. I also forgot where I put my 6v mini-turbohead, which irritates me.

I _didn't_ learn that the 9N is the most underappreciated Surefire to date. I knew that already. If only the follow-on to it was a li-ion incan with cradle charging, instead of a two-stage-clicky LED with a charging plug to short out. (I understand that the plug is impervious, but if it's _full of water when you plug it in_ I can imagine some _exciting_ things happening. Or at least blowing a fuse in the charger.


----------



## Monocrom

Will wrap up the challenge soon. Bought half a case of SureFire cells yesterday. But to be honest, I needed them anyway.

Ironically, the old, stock, 3D [email protected] that sits on top of the fridge has gotten more use this week than my SL Scorpion. The beam from the Scorpion really is sub-par. I'm tempted to buy an SL Strion. Even if I don't use it much, I can use the bulbs in my SF A2; when I get a Strion kit for it.


----------



## Monocrom

And . . . Challenge completed. One week of nothing but inca. goodness. Completed the .5mm Challenge as well. What's next? I'm ready! :huh:


----------



## scout24

Done for the week as well, actually used an LED light last night. ZL sc51w. Looking forward to some diffusion film for my E2E, the throw is great but I'd like the same beam color with some more flood for indoors and close up use. What kept me away was the naive belief that primaries were needed to power most of these incans, especially SF's. After learning here, incans will be part of my rotation for the forseeable future... And, they're the ultimate in EMP proof lighting! (Tinfoil hat on...) Just one more plus in the preparedness book in their favor. Looking forward to the next challenge!


----------



## run4jc

So what category ARE we putting the A2 in? My A2 with red LEDs showed up today - picked it up at one heckuva deal on the marketplace. I'm really liking it (good since there's another one on the way in white from OpticsHQ) - it measured 90 lumen in my sphere, and good to the regulation this light uses, locked in at 90 and stayed there.

Not crazy about the red LEDs...but I've requested Onion Rings with Warm White LEDs from both Koala and Calipsoii...

So are we going to do a 'hybrid' challenge? Carrot, oh great master of the challenge?


----------



## scout24

WARNING- Long winded, picture heavy post ahead...  GITD diffuser film now here, tried it on a couple of lights. Mutt E-series, stock E1E, and Solscud's Aviator just for kicks... All beamshots taken seven feet from end of hallway, no rabbit in today's outdoor shots. Film removes most of the throw with the benefit in my eyes of great flood, while still retaining some sembalance of a hotspot. I'll try these out in the dark, indoors, tonight to see how they work.


Mutt w/ 50lm LF, RCR123...












Stock E1E, Stock 4 flats Aviator






Stock E1E





Mutt E1






Aviator white LED's






Aviator LED/ Main bulb.






Diffused E1E






Diffused Mutt







Diffused Aviator LED






Diffused Aviator main bulb/ LED






A little GITD...


----------



## run4jc

Very cool. Very nice!


----------



## Kestrel

11, yes, _eleven_ posts have been deleted on ... watches. :duh2:


----------



## angelofwar

That was a nice watch Kestrel...you have to admit...

Anyways...while the rest of you have been burning through CR123's, I've been enjoying plenty of SF incan goodness with my 5 B65's set-ups...granted they're all the same bulb, but, 5 different lights, incan goodness, and it only costs me maybe $.50 an hour to run.

Now I just need to get me a(nother) KT1 and an N1 lamp assembly, so I can have my turbo-head incan on RCR's back...


----------



## shomie911

I've been EDC'ing a Vital Gear FB1 body / Surefire E1E bezel with the stock Surefire lamp and have found it to be quite practical in terms of output, size, and usability.


----------



## run4jc

Agreed! +1

I often build that lego for the small size, and find it to be a nice little carry light!



shomie911 said:


> I've been EDC'ing a Vital Gear FB1 body / Surefire E1E bezel with the stock Surefire lamp and have found it to be quite practical in terms of output, size, and usability.


----------



## Monocrom

E1E would be a lot more pragmatic with a high-mounted, bezel-down, carry-clip.


----------



## [email protected]

Monocrom said:


> LOL !
> 
> The combo LED/Inca. Challenge wouldn't be much of one. That's like having to endure the hardship of being massaged by one Super-model, while another one brings you a sandwich.
> 
> "Oh no! You mean I'll have to carry and use my SF A2 for a week? How will I possibly manage that??"




And what's wrong with that? :nana:


Having a nice incan/LED dynamic duo would help people appreciate that combo configuration, I know I do! :thumbsup:





Monocrom said:


> For those unlucky enough not to own an A2 . . . Buy an A2.
> 
> (Streamlight makes similar models that are LED/Inca., *but we don't talk about those*.)




I *DO*!  


I have a passion for all my dual emitter type flashlights and highly recommend you grab whatever type your budget allows for, obviously the A2 (discontinued) is top of the food chain but Streamlight's Twintask & Nightcom (discontinued) series are none-the-less desirable (I need a Nightcom-Incan), Cablea's Alaskan Guide (discontinued) is a noteable step up from the Twintask series IMHO, unfortunately their propriety bulb/LED "drop in" will now be difficult to locate (time for fabrication me thinks) :thumbsup:

With much regret as incandescent bulbs are phased out only the most configurable flashlights will remain serviceable, thus lights using the Surefire or Streamlight incandescent bulbs (or both ie. FM Strion A2 kit) would be the ones to pursue


----------



## Monocrom

Or . . . You just tape a coin-cell light behind the bezel of a cheap inca.

Now, anyone can play. 

(I'd still use my SF A2 though.)


----------



## scout24

Monocrom- I'm in! Marpat camo tactical version, anti-roll bezel, what's not to love!


----------



## [email protected]

Um.... kudos for thinking outside of the box scout24! :thumbsup:



EDIT: On a side note those E1 series lamp modules look like they'd easily fit into the Alaskan Guide, anyone know of anyone who tried?


----------



## scout24

[email protected]- Just waiting for my A2 to get here, and playing along with Monocrom's suggestion!


----------



## angelofwar

I don't have an A2 (anymore, though I probably should have kept it...), so I'll have to do something along the lines of Scout24. Will try to get pic's up later.


----------



## Monocrom

Unless the orange one returns soon, I think we've found our next Challenge of the week.


----------



## Helmut.G

I just created the world's first hybrid flashlight that uses the incandescend bulb for the low beam:








about one lumen on half dead alkaline batteries, along with estimated 50/180 neutral white lumens


----------



## Monocrom

"Tune in to our next exciting episode of the Super Friends when Superman's arch rival Bizarro shows up with his own A2. The 2A." :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

LMAO! My son has a Bizzaro/Superman book I read to him yesterday...the "2A"...LMAO!


----------



## carrot

Monocrom said:


> Unless the orange one returns soon, I think we've found our next Challenge of the week.


 
I'll announce the next challenge one week from today. One hint: this challenge will belong to a different subforum of CPF than the other two!

In the meanwhile, feel free to challenge yourself to LED/Incan hybrid goodness. Or to extend one of the other challenges. Or carry any of your lights. Or whatever!!!


----------



## exp3riment

very sad news!! i've been carrying my 6p! but the good news is that i called surefire and they will still carry the 6p inc!!


----------



## Helmut.G

headlamp challenge?


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Helmut.G said:


> headlamp challenge?


Sounds like it to me. I might be able to participate if I can get these other reviews out of the way. I just got a Spark ST6-500CW headlamp to review as well.


----------



## oldways

Unless a light clipped on my cap brim qualifies I cant take part.


----------



## nbp

carrot said:


> I'll announce the next challenge one week from today. One hint: this challenge will belong to a different subforum of CPF than the other two!
> 
> In the meanwhile, feel free to challenge yourself to LED/Incan hybrid goodness. Or to extend one of the other challenges. Or carry any of your lights. Or whatever!!!



It's a laser challenge. You can only use lasers to light your way and if you blind someone you're disqualified.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

I've come through the challenge unscathed and I'm rather pleased with myself: In all honesty I've come away with a new found respect for my HDS 140Ex. which is back in the pocket today. It's just the right size, delivers what I want, when I want it and with judicious use of the higher modes provides excellent runtimes. What more can I say? Other than, thank you Henry and thank you Carrot for the great challenge!


----------



## Helmut.G

oldways said:


> Unless a light clipped on my cap brim qualifies I cant take part.


 you have one week to get one. you'll never regret it, there are many great models available nowadays and it's really handy to have one.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

man, Thanks to this thread Ive blown all kinds of money.

This thread really got me into incans. I was just starting to read and learn more about them as I had purchased an M2 head and picked up a P90 to run with my IMRs. I then started looking more and more and went all out picking up a new KT2 turbo-head on the cheap ($81 shipped  ) that I plan on running on a bored C2 and ordered a Lumens Factory IMR M3T to be powered by 2X IMR 18350's. Now the wait... 

Thanks guys


----------



## Monocrom

Let's see . . . 

Hybrid LED/Inca. Challenge.

Pocket-clip carried light Challenge.

Headlamp Challenge.

No Pocket clip Challenge.

Full-sized flashlight Challenge.

Rechargeable only Challenge. 

Get a woman's phone number after "flashing" her Challenge.

So many possibilities.


----------



## scout24

Perhaps The Orange One will have us go "Green"???


----------



## run4jc

Captain Spaulding said:


> man, Thanks to this thread Ive blown all kinds of money.
> 
> This thread really got me into incans.
> 
> Thanks guys



++++++++++++1


----------



## angelofwar

HID Challenge??? 

"Any one have a Hellfighter I can borrow for a few days??? I'll give it back...I Promise!"


----------



## Stress_Test

It'll be "The MarketPlace Challenge":

Participants have to spend at least one hour a day, every day, for a week, surfing the marketplace forum. Anyone who buys something during that week is disqualified.



I think we'd all fail that one!!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Ug hardest challenge evar! Even when I'm broke I buy $5 and $10 items I don't need... How many P60s and lanyards do I really need?


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> HID Challenge???
> 
> "Any one have a Hellfighter I can borrow for a few days??? I'll give it back...I Promise!"


 
LOL !

My cargo-pants don't have pockets large enough for my Sam's Club HID. 

Anyone know of a good aftermarket holster? :huh:


----------



## angelofwar

LOL! Imagine walking up to some one you pulled over, bust out your Stanley HID or Beast, power it up..."Have You been drinking?". At least they won't be able to ID you to press charges...not unless they get an eye transplant...


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> LOL! Imagine walking up to some one you pulled over, bust out your Stanley HID or Beast, power it up..."Have You been drinking?". At least they won't be able to ID you to press charges...not unless they get an eye transplant...


 
Some folks already drive as if they were blind. Being half-blind would be an improvement.


----------



## Echo63

I have finished the incan challenge
All week i used my M6, strion and occasionally my M4 and M3
I didnt really learn anything i didnt know, incans work better outside, throw better, and chew through batteries a lot quicker
Im not a huge fan of the strion, although it is easy to edc and is easy to charge between uses.
The M6 is big, but very bright and really reaches out, probably a bjt much for a normal carry light, but overkill never fails 
Im going to go and play with my shiny new Aeon now, but will still carry a incan regularly


----------



## [email protected]

carrot said:


> I'll announce the next challenge one week from today. One hint: this challenge will belong to a different subforum of CPF than the other two!



A HID challenge would be interesting, headlamp challenge? we'll have to wait and see :thinking:


----------



## Solscud007

Monocrom said:


> LOL !
> 
> My cargo-pants don't have pockets large enough for my Sam's Club HID.
> 
> Anyone know of a good aftermarket holster? :huh:




Sounds like you need a custom kydex holster. Go talk to atomicdog holsters.


----------



## Solscud007

scout24 said:


> Perhaps The Orange One will have us go "Green"???



Hey I can do that!! i have a solar charged key chain light.


----------



## ASheep

scout24 said:


> Perhaps The Orange One will have us go "Green"???
> 
> http://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/P1010731.jpg



Hey I've got a solar charger for my eneloops and lithiums... Does that mean I can use all my lights normally? :devil:


----------



## Cataract

Hmm, some people already think I'm weird for pulling out a flashlight brighter than ambiant light, now they'd think I'm nuts for whipping out a head lamp to check my tire pressure... can't even imagine what they'd think if I whipped out my huge HID with the cigarette lighter plug in the back just to find a screw on the floor... Actually I can't even imagine what my co-workers would say when seeing me come in the office with that thing under my arm... 

I still could do with a headlamp challenge though; it would give me the bump in the rear I've been needing to put that headlamp in my toolcase. Plus I would definitely feel more pressure to order that Zebra... I might even start tonight!

A green challenge sounds nice (solar power challenge is too specific)... a lot of people would now have a backup in case of natural disaster.


----------



## Cataract

Just realized that a lot of people end up buying stuff for or because of these challenges... If Carrot ever comes up with a "Use only a 600$+ flashlight" I'll definitely start suspecting something.


----------



## calipsoii

Cataract said:


> Just realized that a lot of people end up buying stuff for or because of these challenges... If Carrot ever comes up with a "Use only a 600$+ flashlight" I'll definitely start suspecting something.


 
Carrot's next challenge: use only the new Carrot Brand (tm) flashlight. Now available for the low price of $600 with your CPF discount! :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

The lit match Challenge.

Need light? . . . There you go!


----------



## run4jc

Gotta check in and bump this thread. Yesterday 7 (yes, that's seven) Lumens Factory bulbs arrived. I've already stupidly made 2 of them go . Remaining are an E09, an HO-E1R, an HO-A2, and 2 EO-E2Rs. I had an EO-E1R that I poofed - and an HO-9 poofed on 3 AW LiFePO4s....I'll run the surviving EO-9 on 2 AWRCR123s.

They are all nice bulbs - somewhat (read in my sphere) but not so much (as seen by my eyes) brighter than their OEM counterparts - they do give me the opportunity to run RCRs in my E2E, E1E and C2. 

All of the LF drop ins are upstaged by FiveMega's monster that arrived yesterday, the "E2 Fire" - with a 1499 bulb. Holy  - I read 340 OTF lumen with 2 AW 18350 IMRs!! Out of a little E series sized body? OMG. Makes me want to try the 1000 lumen bulb...

So incandescent is alive and well in my house - onion rings on the way for my 3 A2s to improve their nasty LEDs....an impressive little Zebralight High CRI SC51 arrived yesterday and it has a beautiful tint, but I am still enamored with the nice, warm beam of these incands.

:thumbsup:


----------



## carrot

The new challenge has arrived! Please proceed calmly but quickly to the next challenge!


----------



## jsmitty1967

I was a bit late to this party but I have been on an ican kick lately so it was an easy test. Carried for better than a week:


----------



## scout24

Great fun to read back through...  Bump! Any new takers?


----------



## Conte

Hmm, I'm not sure I get it. 
Can't say it'd be much of a challenge. I have an arsenal of work ready incans. 

Sadly, I've been playing with LED's a lot lately for project builds sake. 
However, my EDC is an incan.


----------



## glg20

I only have to two to pick from. Guess the smaller one to EDC for a week.


----------



## jabe1

Time to do this again...:devil:


----------



## Grumpyoldgit

Hello all.My first post so be gentle.I can remember when incandescent flashlights were the only types out there and admit to still preferring them.A 3 or 4 cell maglite was mandatory,the issue 2 d rubber ever ready was useless ,back in the 80's.Mid 90's and running around behind a GSD playing grown up hide and seek had me looking at something light,Enter a peli supersabrelight with the silly clip fret sawed off.Lifetime warranty means I still have it.Fast forward to more modern times and my flashlight of choice was the peli 8040 M10We got issued batteries,Duracell industrials,so always stuck with D,C or AA typesIncandescent usually give a good burn time,5 hrs plus was always desirable.They are fixable,I have just drilled some zinc carbons out of a 20 yr old 3 cell maglite ,rebuilt the switch unit without the corrosion and battery goo and got it workin again,needs a new reflector as its more blue plastic than silver but they are still available.I do own LEDs,the light output is phenomenal, but burn time and a tendency to die without warning,especially when cold has me keeping them as pocket flashlights.I do have others,I found an old mid 1980's radio shack maglite 3c clone last night and got it working,which is what prompted me to join the forum,I was looking for info on the switch unit but couldn't find anything but I did find a few good articles on here.Anyway I will post pics eventually.


----------



## Conte

Man, I got a bunch of those plain blue mag reflectors kicking around. I wonder if they are worth the shipping cost to you.


----------



## LEDPunisher

Stress_Test said:


> It'll be "The MarketPlace Challenge":
> 
> Participants have to spend at least one hour a day, every day, for a week, surfing the marketplace forum. Anyone who buys something during that week is disqualified.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'd all fail that one!!



Well, the things I'd buy to make a nice little incan you don't offer there, so I might be one of those that wins!

Have to rip apart that old dust-gathering 5,000W Carvin amp I have and custom work some thick tungsten filament, pop it into the speaker output bridged for a full 5,000W, and play the Star-Spangled Banner at maximum output just to see what happens!


----------



## Conte

LEDPunisher said:


> Well, the things I'd buy to make a nice little incan you don't offer there, so I might be one of those that wins!
> 
> Have to rip apart that old dust-gathering 5,000W Carvin amp I have and custom work some thick tungsten filament, pop it into the speaker output bridged for a full 5,000W, and play the Star-Spangled Banner at maximum output just to see what happens!



Just hook it up to some bulbs and see what happens. just try to mind impedance with rigs like that.


----------



## LEDPunisher

Conte said:


> Just hook it up to some bulbs and see what happens. just try to mind impedance with rigs like that.



The amp is old enough that I wouldn't care about impedance if it ended up in a blow out. I've had this thing for 15 years and it's about time I upgraded to some of the more efficient amps that are just as loud at 2kW with the appropriate speakers. (I'm currently running OLD, OLD Cerwin-Vegas as primaries with oldskool Fishers as monitors.) It's so old that despite the power level, pawn shops only want to offer me $40 bucks for it and music consignment shops only want to offer $80. For what was a $3,000 amp. 

I should've taken the name ElectronicsTorturer, now that I think about this.


----------



## bykfixer

carrot said:


> With Surefire chopping their incandescent lights from their lineup, we are at the end of an era. Let's pay tribute to the technology that brought us this far in the way we flashaholics know best, by shining lights in each others' eyes! Err, I mean, by using our flashlights!
> 
> *This week's challenge is to carry any incandescent light of your choice. Use it exclusively!
> 
> Rules:
> - Pick an incandescent light or lights.
> - Post pictures.
> - Stick to this light or lights exclusively for one week or more.
> - Report back!
> - NO LEDS ALLOWED!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need a hint, any of these and more qualify: Maglite Mini, Maglite 6D, Surefire E1e, Surefire E2e, Surefire G2, Surefire 6P, Surefire M6, Streamlight Scorpion, Streamlight Stinger, Streamlight TL-3, Streamlight Strion. To head off any questions about the Surefire A2, you may only use it if you choose to take out the LED ring or promise really hard to never use the LED mode.
> 
> If you do not have an incandescent light you can buy one for $1 at Walmart, or you can choose to finally taste an incandescent Surefire in all its warm toasty glory. However, for some this is a great excuse to buy a new flashlight! A lot of dealers are closing out incandescent Surefires (check the MP), so now is a great time to finally try a Surefire incan.
> 
> The cheapest 6V incandescents that I can think of are the UK 4AA, Streamlight Propolymer 4AA, Surefire G2, Streamlight Scorpion, and Brinkmann Lithium (used to go by Maxfire or Legend LX, but is easiest to find by searching "Brinkmann Lithium"). And of course the Energizer Dolphin "6V Torch" and similar style that use the huge 6V batteries. Let me also make it clear, *feel free to use any battery type or size you like*.
> 
> Feel free to start this one week challenge late. Any incandescent light will do.
> 
> No LEDs allowed at all this week!!! After the wild success of The 5mm Challenge we are suddenly taking a sharp left out of the LED zone and entering the land of glowing tungsten. If your primary light goes out for any reason I expect you to pull out a *backup incandescent* light!!! Using LEDs under any non-emergency circumstance is not allowed.
> 
> Bonus points if you pick something unusual. More bonus points if you swap out your LED keychain light for a Maglite Solitaire!!!
> 
> *Most importantly, post about your experiences. Share in the glory of the golden hotwire.*



I think I'm up for it.









Not shown: A slew of Rayovac batteries and a Pelican M6 that was already my EDC.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer,

Thank you for contributing so much quality content to CPF. :twothumbs Perhaps you should be nicknamed, ncanfixer.

~ Chance


----------



## lightlover

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> bykfixer,
> 
> Thank you for contributing so much quality content to CPF. ............



Well said Chance! Quality and inspiration both.


----------



## Ishango

bykfixer said:


> I think I'm up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not shown: A slew of Rayovac batteries and a Pelican M6 that was already my EDC.



From what I've seen from your recent posts you own this challenge. Thanks for submitting all these beautiful lights.


----------



## bykfixer

Garsh,

I'm blushing here.
Thanks. 

Is this the part where I thank my mom, God and all my family? 

But I gotta admit something. Before reading this thread I had commited myself to a 2 week pocket torture test of PK's newest one the PR-1. 




Pocket contents.

Week 1 and so far-so good.


So this time next week I'll pocket torture a solitaire and pull a 1aa duracell out of retirement for backup.

Edit: just fired up that little 1aa Duracell and it makes my jewel thief lights look bright. So...I'll pocket carry 




This little dude...
A mini TL-122D knock off. 




Sucker is pretty bright with a new 222.

And this little guy...




Also got a fresh 222.


----------



## bykfixer

In anticipation of taking the challenge next week I rotated out a couple of LED lights in my work truck.




Gone is an LED mini mag.
In it's place the fake TL-122D 2aa. The coin cell clip on incan light was already there for 2am plan reading. 




Arms reach in a hurry light swapped too.
A Lux-Pro slide focus replaced by a Pelican M6.

Not shown, in the driver door another LED mini mag was swapped out for a Brinkmann Legend 2aa. 

Also not shown a 2D mag was swapped out for a hotwired 2C using 2-18500's and a 4 cell bi-pin. 

I have an intrinsically safe old Burgess waiting at the post office (from Isreal of all places) to swap for my NightStick duo light as well.

Truck is ready...what's next?

Bedside night stand...

These babies are the usual plus some others.



The TL2, Alpha and G2x Pro will go in a drawer.
Nearby in case of emergency, but not in reach without effort...




The gap is where they usually reside.

Not shown but hopefully here by next Thursday..



The Brinkmann MaxFire LX. 
(Found 3 nip for $15 shipped)

Got these spiffed up for evening walks...




3 D Burgess Range Finder, 2D Bond focus beam and 2C Olin safety light. 

And if worse comes to worse...




All of these work and have batteries. 
An assortment of Burgess, HIPCO, Kwik-Lite, Fultons and Duo Tint with a working Hong Kong made poj Terra.

Any LED solitaires hanging on nails and hooks throughout my home will get incan mini mags that now reside in various places nearby said nails and hooks....

Edit:
Burgess miners light arrived from Isreal.
Woohoo!. Glad to know Hamos didn't blow up the post office before it shipped.



1930-something bake-lite 
Night Stick out, Burgess in. 
If it aint bright enough I have a 3,cell Bright Light Coast Guard one as back up.


----------



## bykfixer

Alright, the challenge started today instead of next week.
The pocket torture test of PK's newest will resume in the 250 lumen challenge...

Todays lights are a Brinkmann Legend LX (with twist head focus) from about 2001 and a Rayovac Sportsman Jr from about 1963. 





Tonights cholesterol lowering evening jaunt will include a Mag 4C using a 3Cell krypton bulb for me and an 18500 powered 2C with 4cell bi-pin bulb for the wife. 

We'll have a Brinkmann Tri Max (3aa) and a Legend 2aa as backups.


----------



## bykfixer

Day 3:
First day back at work;

Around the house was easy. But for work I'm so used to having lots of lumens in a pocket light. 
Solitaire replacing a Microstream was easy. But what if I need sure enough bright? 

That changed things from the usual. Instead of a bright one in a pants pocket it's a much bigger pair of lights...a Pelican 2320 and a boosted Mag ML25 2C.

Edit: and now a Brinkmann MaxFire.


----------



## bykfixer

Welp today is the last day of nothing but incan lights.

General use was easy. But I really missed those mini sized pocket lights with enough lumens to compete with daylight. 
On a couple of incidents I had to walk to my vehicle to grab a 2 cell 6 volt number as I knew a solitaire or Sportsman Jr, or 2aa penlight would not light the shadow needing to be lit. 

A few times I just squinted like the days before discovering lights like a Microstream. 
Today I did not carry a pocket light. 

Next...the 250 lumen challenge... starting tomorrow.


----------



## Repsol600rr

I cant post pictures but my Incan week will be starting today at noon. Edcs are going from a2-wh, zebra sc52d, and micro stream to my e1e-bk and strion as well as a pelican mitylite 2300. For around the house use a stinger, a couple old mini mags, and 2 4 and 6 d cell mags. I have also put LF sr9 bulbs in my surefire c2 and solarforce l2 hosts running on 16340s in case I want to carry them along. Have to go get a belt holster for the strion but that will be taken care of today. And for fun or if I need them the rest of my Incan surefires like a couple 6p's, a c3, and an m3t or my SL scorpion. As much as I love them I wont use my a2's this week. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## bykfixer

Dedication! 

Microstream to Strion. Geez I wish I had thought of that. I used a solitaire. lol. 

My daily was already a Pelican 2320 M6 so that was no change. And going from a PK PR-1 single cell to a Dog Supply House 7D was a trip.

Hope you enjoy the week.


----------



## Repsol600rr

I forgot about the solitaire. I should go dig that out and use it instead of my zebras moonlight at night. Lord only knows its dim enough. I have a feeling belt carrying the strion will get annoying so most likely ill end up with the c2 or l2 where I carry the a2 normally. Currently on person are the e1e, the mitylite 2300 and the strion. This should give me decent enough versatility for daily tasks. I think the e1e is going to be my favorite and most used this week. Hasent really gotten the use it deserves since I bought it.


----------



## bykfixer

We do not realize how good we have it until stuck with only a Solitaire.


----------



## Toohotruk

bykfixer said:


> We do not realize how good we have it until stuck with only a Solitaire.



What is amazing to me, is when I think about how I carried a Solitaire pretty much exlusively for nearly 20 years! As spoiled as I have become the last few years with my MANY high powered LED lights, it's now hard for me to imagine having only an incan Solitaire for any length of time! I used the hell out of that little sucker too...and took a lot of ribbing from guys I worked with, all making fun of my little light, yet these same guys were always borrowing it from me, LOL!


----------



## Repsol600rr

It was the only light I edc'd 4 years ago before I got the micro stream. I used it frequently but had two occasions where I ended up massively out classed by lights my friends had. Granted both of those occasions my friends knew we'd end up somewhere dark and I didn't so at least I had a light on me where they grabbed theirs only because they knew we'd be out in the dark. Thats how I found this place. I was sick of inadequate lighting. So I can actually thank the solitaire for that (thought my wallet can't). Now my normal edc's can :whoopin: those blister pack 3 aaa lights they had.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Day 3. So far so good. Been using the pelican the most but have needed more power from the bigger lights on occasion. Have used the e1e, strion, 6p, and pelican. Just added a new Incan to the stable today. The [email protected] ml25it. Charging up cells for it now. Stumbled across it at target.


----------



## bykfixer

The first couple of days are something to adjust to, that is for sure. Sounds like you adapted well.

My first impression of the 2cell ML25 it was "this is a giant Solitaire". The little 30 lumens seemed kinda weak after playing with its LED counterpart. 
It throws surprisingly well in darkness.

Check out the C cell twisty thread in this section for ideas to coax more lumens from it. 

Have fun in days 4-7.... and beyond.


----------



## Repsol600rr

I have seen that thread which is why I bought it when I saw it. My first impressions are a little less bleak. I like it. More like a bigger mini than a giant solitaire. I also have its led counterpart as well as mini mags and the led pro and pro+ counterparts. Really when you play with any incan mag after coming from a much brighter led you get that feeling. But taken on its own its really not bad at all. What I like most about it is that its pretty much on its tightest beam right at turn on. I dont have to keep turing like I do with the minis or even the led counterpart. I pretty much always use them at the tightest beam.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Just re read that thread. Going to try the 18500s from batteries plus and 4 and 5 cell mag bulbs tomorrow. I have a Nitecore d2 to charge the lifepo4s so I should have a brighter ml25it by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bykfixer

Repsol600rr said:


> I have seen that thread which is why I bought it when I saw it. My first impressions are a little less bleak. I like it. More like a bigger mini than a giant solitaire. I also have its led counterpart as well as mini mags and the led pro and pro+ counterparts. Really when you play with any incan mag after coming from a much brighter led you get that feeling. But taken on its own its really not bad at all. What I like most about it is that its pretty much on its tightest beam right at turn on. I dont have to keep turing like I do with the minis or even the led counterpart. I pretty much always use them at the tightest beam.



I liked it too. You're right the best beam is just a wee bit past 'on'. 

You'll like how light-weight it is with 18mm batteries.
I have an LED with Imedions and one with Eneloops. The Eneloop fed one goes with me way more often. I suppose because it is so much lighter.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Do you mean you are running eneloops in aa to c conveyers. Because if so I know exactly what you mean because thats how I was feeding my led and also how I'm feeding this one. I don't have any actual nimh c's or d's yet. I will be getting some in the future for the mags but its probly two orders into the future. The next order of stuff will be more chargers, 18650's, and 14500's. The 18500 experiment is still scheduled for today after some yard work. Ill only run it for short periods though to try and minimize the reflector issues.


----------



## bykfixer

Yup C size adapters. And regular eneloops. Should get an hour of continuous use I suppose. I ran my LED one 20+/- minutes a few times and it still lights. (But I keep a charged pair nearby).

I got imedions for the extended run time for one ML25 LED that'll only be used for lights out scenarios. At $15ea I only bought 1 pair. 

I run the 'boosted' IT lights about 15-30 minute cycles. Hopefully somebody will do metal reflectors for them. But I'm not holding my breath. lol


----------



## Repsol600rr

"Boosted IT" is a go. Wrapped the cells in some printer paper and now they fit great. Using the 4 cell bulb it's got quite a bit more oomph. Will report impressions when it's dark. Incan week is a lovely week.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Definitely a lot more oomph. Throw better than the 4d. Love it.


----------



## bykfixer

Great! Incan week is fun.

Car headlight bright? Certainly not. But still a fun mod that allows the light to go back to stock easily. 

If your 4D is a PR bulb type and you have some, try a 3C bulb in that one. Burns noticeably whiter without poofing the bulb.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Only my 6d is pr. I've never tried but I known the bi pins come with that plastic adapter thing which is what looks like is in the lights? Can that be pulled out?


----------



## bykfixer

Yep it can. But the ring that holds in the PR bulb has a larger opening than the one for the bi-pin so that the PR bulb can fit through the ring. 

You can drill one out and go to home depot to get a... say 2 or 3 cell bi-pin kit that comes with a new fastener ring along with the bulb and bi-pin bulb holder.




Wish I had a better picture, but at the bottom of the pic is shows the fastener ring.

I had to drill one to get a TerraLux LED into a bi-pin 2D model, but now a PR bulb fits too.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Ok cool. I have one of those retainer rings that came with the 4 cell bi pin I'm currently using in the boosted it. So I just have to drill that. They seem to come with pretty much all the bi pins so I will drill one out at some point. I've wanted to get my feet wet with mag modding for a while now but have just been very busy. Getting close to that time it appears. I've always wanted a proper Incan sleeper mag that looks so innocent to the ordinary person until you turn it on :devil:. Ideas?


----------



## bykfixer

Roar of the Pelican!!!

That was a classic mod of the full size 2C using a 12 volt bulb from a Pelican "Big D" rechargeable flashlight. Bulbs are pretty scarce though. Plus a full on bunch of parts have to be swapped out for the ultimate experience... 

Pm sent.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Thank you mr fixer. Had to charge the batteries in the mitylight already. Definitely not led levels of run time with this. But thats what rechargeable's are for. Incan week continues. I recommend it thoroughly. It's good for the soul.


----------



## chillinn

I see some irony in the ridicule given to Solitaire, in that flashaholics with the most discriminating taste insist on NO PWM, Hi CRI, and a low low moonlight or firefly mode, and if they could find it, tighten for off, and to find all these qualities stock in an attractive, diminutive, and inexpensive flashlight is rare. Yet the Solitaire ridicule continues. I use mine everyday until I run out of lamps, then its shelved until I can get another stack of lamps. If its too dim for you, get some 3.2v LifePO4 10440, and MiniMag bulbs, and use your Solitaire, and learn how to use it well... because if it doesn't work well, its really just you, not the flashlight. Mine works great. I'm getting more. Using both incan and LED increases my apprecation of both.


----------



## bykfixer

Repsol600rr said:


> Thank you mr fixer. Had to charge the batteries in the mitylight already. Definitely not led levels of run time with this. But thats what rechargeable's are for. Incan week continues. I recommend it thoroughly. It's good for the soul.



Incan is certainly old tech, like say... a vcr. We get used to more modern conveniences. 
I struggled _a little_ during incan tribute week due to wanting to use my Microstream a few times and having a PK PR-1 arrive a few days before I took the challenge. Yet when it was over and I could freely choose any light, I still pick an incan for most tasks. 



chillinn said:


> I see some irony in the ridicule given to Solitaire, in that flashaholics with the most discriminating taste insist on NO PWM, Hi CRI, and a low low moonlight or firefly mode, and if they could find it, tighten for off, and to find all these qualities stock in an attractive, diminutive, and inexpensive flashlight is rare. Yet the Solitaire ridicule continues. I use mine everyday until I run out of lamps, then its shelved until I can get another stack of lamps. If its too dim for you, get some 3.2v LifePO4 10440, and MiniMag bulbs, and use your Solitaire, and learn how to use it well... because if it doesn't work well, its really just you, not the flashlight. Mine works great. I'm getting more. Using both incan and LED increases my apprecation of both.



Yeah I thought the same thing bro.
I like the 'know how to use it' part of your comment.
It's like some expect a wooden spoon to drive a nail...I suppose that would be the same folks who use a jackhammer for a screwdriver...

Jewel thief lights are cool.


----------



## Toohotruk

chillinn said:


> I see some irony in the ridicule given to Solitaire, in that flashaholics with the most discriminating taste insist on NO PWM, Hi CRI, and a low low moonlight or firefly mode, and if they could find it, tighten for off, and to find all these qualities stock in an attractive, diminutive, and inexpensive flashlight is rare. Yet the Solitaire ridicule continues. I use mine everyday until I run out of lamps, then its shelved until I can get another stack of lamps. If its too dim for you, get some 3.2v LifePO4 10440, and MiniMag bulbs, and use your Solitaire, and learn how to use it well... because if it doesn't work well, its really just you, not the flashlight. Mine works great. I'm getting more. Using both incan and LED increases my apprecation of both.



You forgot tough as hell (other than the bulb of course)...my incan Solitaire took a real beating over the years and other than bending the prongs on the bulbs occasionally for better contact to stop the flickering, it was pretty reliable. And I only had to start doing that after many years of use and after many, many, many bulbs. I just always made sure I kept a spare in the tailcap, and I was good to go...I got pretty good at replacing bulbs in the dark, LOL!

I may not use it much, but I will always have a soft spot in my heart for my old Solitaire and will never get rid of it.

I recently bought a couple of the new LED Solitaires and they are a decent little light for the money...they're not going to fry your retinas with bounce off of a white wall, but they put out a good usable amount of light and if something happens to it, its no biggie, just get another one for $10. They make perfect loaner lights!


----------



## Toohotruk

bykfixer said:


> Yep it can. But the ring that holds in the PR bulb has a larger opening than the one for the bi-pin so that the PR bulb can fit through the ring.
> 
> You can drill one out and go to home depot to get a... say 2 or 3 cell bi-pin kit that comes with a new fastener ring along with the bulb and bi-pin bulb holder...



So, what do you think of the retro incan kit? I had never seen one until you posted a pic of one. Is it worth getting? I'm not expecting breathtaking output, I mean, I know it definitely isn't meant to compete with an ROP Mod for sure.

PS. Sorry for not using multi quote...I thought it would add the second quote to the same post.


----------



## bykfixer

Toohotruk said:


> So, what do you think of the retro incan kit? I had never seen one until you posted a pic of one. Is it worth getting? I'm not expecting breathtaking output, I mean, I know it definitely isn't meant to compete with an ROP Mod for sure.
> 
> PS. Sorry for not using multi quote...I thought it would add the second quote to the same post.



Basically it's the typical Maglite replacement bulb available for any incan Mag be-it krypton or xenon. It'll allow you to replace the PR flanged krypton with a bi-pin xenon.

If you are swapping say a new bulb into an old PR based 2D, you'll see a difference with the xenon bulb. Brighter and whiter with new cells. But it aint like it'll go from 20 to 75 lumens. Supposedly they last longer too. So yeah it's worth the 3 or 4 bucks. 

I switch some krypton bulb'd 2D's to the xenon and use the leftover PR based kryptons in a couple of 1970's 2D lights. Those are now brighter than the old argon filled ones they came with. 

You can still get PR Mag bulbs at zbattery .com. They are called "Magstar". 
Just do a little experimenting and stick with whichever gives off the beam you prefer.


----------



## Repsol600rr

chillinn said:


> I see some irony in the ridicule given to Solitaire, in that flashaholics with the most discriminating taste insist on NO PWM, Hi CRI, and a low low moonlight or firefly mode, and if they could find it, tighten for off, and to find all these qualities stock in an attractive, diminutive, and inexpensive flashlight is rare. Yet the Solitaire ridicule continues. I use mine everyday until I run out of lamps, then its shelved until I can get another stack of lamps. If its too dim for you, get some 3.2v LifePO4 10440, and MiniMag bulbs, and use your Solitaire, and learn how to use it well... because if it doesn't work well, its really just you, not the flashlight. Mine works great. I'm getting more. Using both incan and LED increases my apprecation of both.


It works exceptionally well for its purpose even in stock form. Thats why I dug mine out and am using it at night for low outputs. It does exactly what it says on the tin and for me has done so very reliably. Its just that nowadays you can get lights that are multi taskers as opposed to a light that only does an artifacty low low. Its very specialized. As you say its a light you have to adapt to as opposed to one that adapts to you. I think thats where it comes from. Most people would rather have it the other way around. I got by on one for years but it was getting by, not thriving. I still like mine though I do admit to ridiculing it a little occasionally. It may well stay on my key chain for a while after the week for memories sake. I have quite a few spare bulbs to burn. I will have to try the lifepo4 10440 and mini mag bulb in the future. Sounds like fun.


----------



## bykfixer

Scotch tape makes a mighty fine temporary artifact remover for the Solitaire.
Or a few strokes with a scotch brite pad. A stroke here, a stoke there in a circle motion until you chase away the uglys to taste while preserving as much throw as practical will work, but it's permanent.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Well my incan week is over. I made it the week using incan for every task requiring a light. Obviously I will continue to use and enjoy incans well into the future. It was a fun idea and enjoyable week.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ When I arrived here any LED light I owned was outshined by an incan mini mag. Really.

I was unaware that the LED tech had reached more than incan. I bought a 250 lumen Energizer hard case, a couple of Coasts and some Lux-Pro's shortly before joining. 

Then I joined here to learn how to splice LED lights into existing incan circuits in a car I was working (which coincidently (?) has been collecting dust ever since. lol) 

To me it's like a time warp of sorts. While understanding where LED lights are headed, I also get a kick out of sifting through dusty old threads here regarding what life was like when the incan still out did the light emitting diodes. 
Meanwhile restoring some going back from the mid 1900s on back has been the _real_ learning experience.


----------



## Toohotruk

bykfixer said:


> Basically it's the typical Maglite replacement bulb available for any incan Mag be-it krypton or xenon. It'll allow you to replace the PR flanged krypton with a bi-pin xenon.
> 
> If you are swapping say a new bulb into an old PR based 2D, you'll see a difference with the xenon bulb. Brighter and whiter with new cells. But it aint like it'll go from 20 to 75 lumens. Supposedly they last longer too. So yeah it's worth the 3 or 4 bucks.
> 
> I switch some krypton bulb'd 2D's to the xenon and use the leftover PR based kryptons in a couple of 1970's 2D lights. Those are now brighter than the old argon filled ones they came with.
> 
> You can still get PR Mag bulbs at zbattery .com. They are called "Magstar".
> Just do a little experimenting and stick with whichever gives off the beam you prefer.



Ok...so I'll likely get a couple when I run across them, I just won't spend much effort to search for them, LOL! The good thing is that you can use whatever bi-pin bulbs you want to with them, providing you don't use one so high powered it melts the socket.


----------

